#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  قطر يا مجانين؟! .. قطر؟!!!

## ابن رشد المصري

*حين زار بيجن السادات وقبل تدمير المفاعل النووي العراقي هاج العرب على مصر واتهموها باعطاء ضوءاً أخضر لاسرائيل لضرب المفاعل العراقي.
وحين زارت ليفني القاهرة قبل ضرب غزة اتهمت مصر باعطاء ضوء أخضر لاسرائيل.
وحين مات عبد الناصر رحمه الله وزع بعض الفلسطينيين الشربات ابتهاجاً بموته واعتراضاً منهم على مبادرة روجرز .. حتى انه سب رحمه الله من الاذاعة التي أنشأها لهم.
وأما السادات رحمه الله فجميعكم يعلم أكثر مني ما قيل بحقه وما يقال، والأمر لا يختلف كثيراً مع مبارك الرئيس المصري الحالي.
أحرقت العلم المصري في القنصلية المصرية باليمن مع العلم الاسرائيلي وثبت على القنصلية العلم الفلسطيني وقبل أن يتوجه المتظاهرون الى السفارة فضتهم القوات اليمنية وأخلتهم من مبنى القنصلية!
لم يكن حرق العلم المصري بجديد هو الأخر فقد سبق وأحرق في عدد كبير من العوام العربية بعد معاهدة السلام مع اسرائيل.
ما أود قوله ان ما نشهده حالياً من حملات تشويه واساءة ليست بالأولى وكلمات الضوء الأخضر والعلم المسبق بالهجمة ليست أيضاً الأولى التي سمعناها من أعراب العرب.
مصر أقامت معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل .. لكنها لم تكن أول دولة عربية أقامت معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل.
(معلومة جديدة مش كده؟!)
مصر أقامت معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل .. لكنها لم تكن أول دولة التقت بمسئوليين اسرائيليين فقد سبقها كثيريين.
(جديدة هي الأخرى؟)
مصر أقامت معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل .. لكنها ليست الأولى عربياً في علاقاتها الاقتصادية والاستراتيجية معها.
مصر أقامت معاهدة سلام .. والأردن أقامت معاهدة سلام .. ومنظمة التحرير اعترفت باسرائيل كدولة .. وقطر وموريتانيا أقاماتا علاقات .. والصومال استجدى علاقات.
كل ذلك لا يهم .. ما استفززني حقاً هو لقاء مع الكاتبة الأردنية المنافقة توجان فيصل في القناة المنافقة المسماة بالجزيرة الفضائية.
في لقاء مع توجان فيصل أطالت الأخيرة حديثها المستهجن لدور مصر المهاجم لها المقلل من شأنها .. تحدثت عن غياب دورها بل وانعدامه داخل حدودها فما بالنا بخارج حدودها.
سألتها المذيعة وبراءة الأطفال في عينيها .. ومن المرشح لقيادة الدول العربية ان كانت مصر بهذا الشكل؟
تنهدت توجان فيصل وقالت:
قطر!!

***

المهاجم لمصر هذه الأيام أصنفه في ثلاثة أنواع:
النوع الأول .. هو نوع جاهل، وهو نوع مسكين مغيب .. ستكن ثقافته عظيمة ان تابع شيئاً من الفنوات الاخبارية وما تبثه واكتفى بمثل ذلك.
النوع الثاني .. نوع منافق، وهو من نوع الكاتبة الأردنية .. فلا أستطع أن أجد صفة أخرى لمن يرى في دولة مثل قطر صفة مثل صفة الريادة ويعلنها على قناتها الفضائية.
النوع الثالث .. نوع كاره ومتعصب، نوع حاقد يتعامى عن الكثير وينتهز الفرصة السانحة لمهاجمة مصر دوناً عن غيرها .. مثل ذلك يكن محقاً في هجومه مرة وظالماً مرات.
النوع الثاني لن نستطع كفه عن نفاقه، والثالث لن نصلح ما في قلبه أبداً .. لذا سيكن تعاطينا مع النوع الأول.
النوع الذي لا يملك من مفاتيح المعرفة الا القليل .. استسلم للآلات الاعلامية ومع احساس عام بالقهر وعدم الرضا ومع خطب ثورية حماسية انجرف بسهولة لحملات المهاجمين.
مثل ذلك النوع ان خاطبته بالعقل وقدمت له من المعارف ما يجهلها فقد يغير من قناعاته.
لذا ما رأيكم أن نستبدل العنوان من الأن فصاعداً بـ"هل تعلم؟"*

----------


## القواس

افتح اي منتدى ابن رشد و سترى الأنواع الثلاث
و ما تتعجب له الأردن
حيث انها لها معبر و لكن يتظاهرون ضدنا
و قطر و القواعد العسكرية الأمريكية
دي دوله لا يملكون من امرهم شيء و لكن يتكلمون
حزب الله يطالب مصر و لا يطالب اسياده ايران
عجبــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## R17E

[quote=ابن رشد المصري;1153648]*ح

المهاجم لمصر هذه الأيام أصنفه في ثلاثة أنواع:
*[/quote
أخي الكريم ...
هل تعتتقد بأن المهاجم للحكومة المصريه هو بالأساس مهاجم لمصر...؟
و إذا لم يكن الامر كذلك... فأي مصر تقصد؟
و شكرا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*أعزائي الموضوع لم ينتهي بل سأبدأه معكم لتوي

هل تعلم!!



هل تعلم أن قطر هي أكبر دولة عربية تقيم علاقات تجارية مع اسرائيل؟

جميعنا هاجم الحكومة في مصر لتصديرها الغاز الى اسرائيل بسعر تفضيلي .. سرعان ما هاجت الصحف وكثرت طلبات الاحاطة في مجلس الشعب .. وأظهرت النقابات العمالية رفضها للاتفاقية وضغطوا على الحكومة وطالبوها بايقاف العمل بها .. حتى ان الأمر وصل الى محاكم الدولة لاستصدار أحكام ضد هذه الاتفاقية.

هل تعلم أن قطر أول من باع الغاز لاسرائيل بكميات أكبر مما تبيع مصر وبسعر أقل من السعر المصري؟
لماذا برأيك نتحدث في مصر عن قضية مثل هذه القضية في الصحف والقنوات وعلى مقاهينا ولا يتحدث عن مثلها غيرنا؟

لماذا برأيك يعلم القاصي والداني عن تصدير الغاز المصري لاسرائيل ولا يعلم الا قلة عن تصدير الغاز القطري لاسرائيل؟!

هل تعلم أن هوجو شافيز الرئيس الفنزويلي وقت الحرب على لبنان هاجم اسرائيل وانتقد وزير عربي كان في شقة يملكها في اسرائيل يقضي اجازته وقتها وأن ذلك الوزير العربي هو حمد بن جبر بن جاسم آل ثاني وزير خارجية قطر المالك لشقة في مصيف نهاريا باسرائيل للاجازات؟!

هل تعلم أن قطر الدولة صغيرة المساحة والتي يزيد عدد من أحياء القاهرة في مساحتها على مساحة قطر بنت لأمريكا بأموالها أكبر قاعدة عسكرية في العالم كله "قاعدة العديد القطرية"؟

هل تعلم أن قاعدة العديد هذه تحوي مركز العمليات العسكرية الأمريكية وأكثر من 10 ألاف جندي وضابط من مشاة البحرية الأمريكية وممر لاقلاع الطائرات يبلغ طوله 15 ألف قدم وملاجئ وحظائر تحت الأرض تتسع لـ 80 طائرة من طرازات مختلفة أهمها الشبح والفانتوم واف -16؟

هل تعلم أن من قاعدة العديد ضربت العراق بالقاذفات قبل الغزو عام 2003 وفيها تم اجراء مناورات تمهيدية للغزو والتي أسموها "القفل الداخلي" وقتها؟

هل تعلم أن السعودية بعد أن رفضت اقلاع طائرات من عندها لضرب العراق تطوعت قطر لتحل محلها فحدث الغزو منها ومن الخليج العربي ومن الكويت؟

هل تعلم أن صدام حسين نقل من العراق الى قاعدة العديد القطرية وهنالك سجن وتم التحقيق معه بعيداً عن ضغوط الشارع العراقي وأنه حينما سأل وزير الخارجية القطري عن ذلك رد المسئولين الأمريكان قائلين لو كان موجود فهو على أرض أمريكية!

هل تعلم أن قطر استولت على موقع سعودي سنة 1993 ولم ينقذهم وقتها الا مبارك؟

هل تعلم أن قطر هي الدولة الوحيدة التي مقرر أن تدخل مساعداتها لغزة عن طريق مطار بن جوريون الاسرائيلي علماً بأنها لم تكن تصل دوماً الا عن طريق معبر رفح البري أو ميناء غزة البحري وهنالك تسلم للصليب الأحمر بينما ستسلم هذه المرة عبر اسرائيل والى اسرائيل؟!

هل تعلم انه في سنة 1996 فتح المكتب التجاري الإسرائيلي في قطر ليصبح صاحب أكبر علاقات تجارية مع الكيان الاسرائيلي في سنوات قليلة وحين سئل وزير الخارجية القطري عن المكتب التجاري سنة 2006 قال ان المكتب التجاري الإسرائيلي ما يزال يعمل في الدوحة، وانه لا مصلحة لقطر في إغلاقه وإن السبيل إلى تسوية الأزمة في لبنان والصراعات الأخرى في الشرق الأوسط هو المحادثات المباشرة بين الدول العربية وإسرائيل. وأشار إلى أن قطر حليف مهم للولايات المتحدة الأميركية كذا دعا الوزير القطري إلى ضرورة وجود علاقة بين العرب وإسرائيل، قائلا إن علاقات قطر مع إسرائيل «لمصلحة العالم العربي»، وأنه مع استقرار المنطقة بوجود دولة إسرائيل!

هل تعلم انه في سنة 1998 زار رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي شمعون بيريز الدوحة لحضور المؤتمر الاقتصادي للشرق الأوسط وشمال افرقيا قبل أن يتجول في أسواقها؟!

















هل تعلم انه في 2001 تم قبول طلاب اسرائيليين للدراسة في جامعة كورنيل للطب في قطر؟

هل تعلم انه في 2001 التقى وزير الخارجية القطري وزير الخارجية الاسرائيلي شمعون بيريز في واشنطن؟

هل تعلم انه في 2001 زار الدوحة وزير التعاون الاقليمي الاسرائيلي روني ميلو لحضور اجتماعات منظمة التجارة العالمية في قطر؟

هل تعلم انه في 2001 زار وزير الخارجية القطري اسرائيل في زيارة سرية التقى فيها رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي ارييل شارون ووزير الخارجية شمعون بيريز وأنه اصطحب في هذه الزيارة نجليه اللذين بقيا في اسرائيل للقيام بجولة سياحية حيث شوهدا في حيفا برفقة رجل أعمال عربي وتحت حراسة مشددة؟

هل تعلم انه في مايو 2002 اقترح وزير الخارجية القطري على قمة بيروت استعداده للذهاب الى اسرائيل والتوسط لدى رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي آرييل شارون لاصطحاب الرئيس الفلسطيني ياسر عرفات الى بيروت لحضور القمة وضمان عودته الى رام الله، والقمة رفضت اقتراحه؟

هل تعلم ان وزير الالخارجية القطري في يوليو 2002 التقى بيريز في باريس.

هل تعلم انه في مايو 2003 التقى وزير الخارجية القطري الذي قال ان قطر تبحث ابرام معاهدة سلام مع اسرائيل اذا كان ذلك يخدم مصالحها سيلفان شالوم في باريس
هل تعلم انه في سبتمبر 2005 التقى وزير الخارجية القطري نظيره الاسرائيلي في مقر لأمم المتحدة في نيويورك؟

هل تعلم ان وضاح خنفر مدير قناة الجزيرة ذهب الى اسرائيل واعتذر رسمياً لهم على تغطية الجزيرة بعد أن أغلقوا مكاتبها ومنعوا مراسليها وسحبوا تراخيصهم؟

هل تعلم ان تسيبي ليفني زارت قطر هي الأخرى قبل فترة قصيرة وزارت مقر قناة الجزيرة؟
السؤال هو وبعد كل هذه اللقاءات وبعد كل هذه الحميمية التي شاهدناها في الصور







هل يصح القول ان قطر علاقاتها باسرائيل تجارية وحسب أما الدبلوماسية فلا؟

سؤال ثان ..

هل تلك الحرية النسبية التي تتمتع بها الجزيرة هي حرية مكتسبة أم حرية ممنوحة؟ .. الفرق كبير جداً يا سادة بين الحريتين

سؤال ثالث ..

هل تقدر الجزيرة على مهاجمة النظام القطري قدر ما تهاجم النظام المصري على شاشتها؟

أخيراً .. أود من أحدكم أن يفسر لي الأتي لأني أنا شخصياً عجزت عن تفسيره:

ما معنى أن يكن التصويت الذي أقامته قناة الجزيرة عن المتسبب في جرائم غزة بين ثلاثة هم:
فلسطين، مصر، حماس!!!!

ما معنى أن تقدم الجزيرة دوماً ضيوفها المصريين على أنهم "كتاب ومفكريين وقانونيين عرب" ولا تقدمهم مرة على أنهم "كتاب ومفكريين وقانونيين مصريين؟" على عكس البقية الباقية من ضيوفهم تقدم جنسياتهم دوماً!!!

ما معنى الاشارة الى مصر دوماً بكلمات "النظام المصري" أو"الكيان المصري" المشابهة لـ"الكيان الصهيوني"؟!

أليست مصر دولة مثل أية دولة قبل أن تكن كيان؟!*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*هل يجوز أن تقود الدول العربية دولة محتلة يا توجان؟



تلك ليست بصور الأمريكان في العراق .. انما هم في الدوحة المرشحة لقيادة الدول العربية!











http://globalsecurity.org/military/facility/qatar.htm 
http://globalsecurity.org/military/facility/udeid.htm 


في عام 1994 بدأت محاولات قطر لجلب الأمريكان اليها .. بعد أن كادت أن تنشب بينها مواجهة مع السعودية .. وفي عام 1999 قال الشيخ حمد امير قطر الذي انقلب على أباه مطيحاً به من الحكم انه يتمنى ان يرى على اراضيه في العديد 10 الاف جندي امريكي !!!

حسب الكاتب الأمريكي وليم أركِن، تستضيف قطر أهم بنية تحتية عسكرية أمريكية في عموم المنطقة بل هي الأكبر في العالم كله، فيها يوجد المقر الميداني للقيادة العسكرية المركزية للمنطقة الوسطى من العالم CENTCOM الممتدة من آسيا الوسطى للقرن الأفريقي، بينما المقر الرئيسي لتلك القيادة في قاعدة ماك دِل MacDill الجوية في ولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية.  

وكانت قد انتقلت القيادة الجوية للقيادة العسكرية المركزية الأمريكية CENTCOM  من السعودية إلى قطر ما بين عامي 2002 و2003، ومقرها قاعدة العديد الجوية التي تفتخر بأطول وأفضل المدرجات في عموم المنطقة.  يقول أركِن أن قطر أنفقت ما يزيد عن أربعمائة مليون دولار لتحديث العديد وغيرها من القواعد مقابل "الحماية" العسكرية الأمريكية للدولة الخليجية الصغيرة.

بدأت قطر منذ  1995 تستضيف بعضاً من القوات الجوية المكلفة بالإشراف على منطقة حظر الطيران في جنوب العراق.  وتحولت الجزيرة خلال التسعينات إلى واحدة من أكبر مخازن الأسلحة والعتاد الأمريكي في المنطقة، وبنت على نفقتها مجمعاً يضم سبعاً وعشرين مبنىً لتخزين الآليات والقوات  الأمريكية استعداداً للعدوان على العراق.  

انتقل المقر الميداني للقوات الخاصة، التابعة للقيادة العسكرية المركزية الأمريكية للمنطقة الوسطى، إلى قاعدة السيلية القطرية عام 2001.  وحضنت السيلية بعدها المقر الميداني للقيادة المركزية الأمريكية للمنطقة الوسطى المذكورة أعلاه، وقد تمت عملية نقل المقر الميداني حسب أركِن تحت ستار التمرين العسكري "نظرة داخلية" Internal Look، الذي كان في الواقع تمريناً على خطة قيادة العدوان على العراق Operation Iraqi Freedom.

كان للقيادة المركزية الأمريكية في المنطقة الوسطى CENTCOM  قبل أحداث 11 سبتمبر أربعة مرافق خاصة بها في قطر، بالإضافة إلى حقها باستخدام أربعاً وعشرين مرفقاً تابعة للقوات المسلحة القطرية، وكانت معدات فرقة مدرعة ثقيلة قد خزنت في موقعين منفصلين، الأول في السيلية، والثاني في مكانٍ ما على بعد 531 ميلاً جنوب غرب الدوحة.  

والطريف أن الرمز العسكري المشفر للنشاطات العسكرية الأمريكية في قطر هو "معسكر سنوبي" Camp Snoopy، وسنوبي شخصية كرتونية مألوفة تمثل كلباً أبيض ظريفاً جداً، تجده في المسلسلات والرسوم الكرتونية وفي الصحف والمجلات، كما انه يأتي أحياناً على شكل ألعاب للأطفال.  يضم معسكر سنوبي اليوم: 

 1) مطار الدوحة الدولي
 2) معسكر السيلية
 3) قاعدة العديد الجوية
 4) نقطة تخزين ذخيرة في قاعدة فالكون-78
 تقول مراجع على الإنترنت أنها موجودة في منطقة تسمى صلنة، أو صلنح، وأخيراً
 5) محطة أم سعيد للدعم اللوجستي، وأم سعيد اسم مكان بالطبع لا اسم  إنسان... 

هذا، وقد سبق واستضافت قاعدتا مطار الدوحة الدولي والعديد الجويتين، على ذمة أركِن، أسراباً كثيرة من الطائرات الأمريكية المقاتلة وطائرات الشحن والحاملة للدبابات وغيرها.  فالدوحة تعتبر محور النقل الجوي العسكري الأمريكي إلى جيبوتي، ودوشنبي في طاجيكستان، والمصيرة في عمان، وقندهار في أفغانستان، وشمسي في باكستان.
وكلها مناطق بها قواعد أمريكية في المنطقة.
معروف ان العديد وحدها تتسع لـ 10 آلاف جندي أمريكي .. حسب نسبة قديمة اعتبرت وجود 3800 جندي في قطر فقط وقارنته بالوجود الأمريكي في العراق .. اتضح أن النسبة كالتالي:
157 قطري / جندي امريكي واحد
بينما في العراق
173 عراقي / جندي امريكي واحد 
!!!بديهياً .. ان كنا نطلق على العراق لفظة بلد محتل فكان من الأجدر علينا اطلاق صفة الاحتلال على بلد مثل قطر!*

----------


## فهد مصر

موضوع رائع

اخى ابن رشد

وبه معلومات رائعه يجهلها الكثير

تحياتى لك

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
شكرا لك أخي ابن رشد على تلك الحقائق الموثقة التي تعد بمثابة الإفاقة من تخديرهم الإعلامي الجاري حاليا.
وودت المشاركة لشكرك اولا، ولبيان أمر يتعلق بمهاجمة الحكومة المصرية ومحاولة فصلها عن مهاجمة مصر وشعبها.
فالمصريون يعلمون جيدا مدى الفساد المستشري على الصعيد الحكومي مثله في ذلك كفساد أي نظام عربي آخر،
وأن كراهية المصريين لنظامهم الحاكم لن تعلو يوما عن حبهم لبلادهم وأمنها وسلامتها،
أو عن حبهم لإخوانهم على الحدود الذين يُقتلون ثم يوصفون بأنهم ليسوا شهداء.
ومازال بعض المحرضين يلبس القضية لباسا دينيا قائلا: إن حبكم أيها المصريون لدينكم يعلو عن حبكم لوطنكم،
ثم تجدهم يمتدحون حسن نصر الله اليوم ويلعنونه غدا (حسب الظروف) ويجعلون سبب المدح أو الذم دينيا!
وختاما، فالمواطن المصري الذي تعلو كراهيته للنظام عن حبه لمصر وأمنها وسلامة أبنائها، فحكمه متروك لنفسه قبل الآخرين.

----------


## R17E

> *أعزائي الموضوع لم ينتهي بل سأبدأه معكم لتوي
> 
> هل تعلم!!
> 
> 
> 
> هل تعلم أن قطر هي أكبر دولة عربية تقيم علاقات تجارية مع اسرائيل؟
> 
> جميعنا هاجم الحكومة في مصر لتصديرها الغاز الى اسرائيل بسعر تفضيلي .. سرعان ما هاجت الصحف وكثرت طلبات الاحاطة في مجلس الشعب .. وأظهرت النقابات العمالية رفضها للاتفاقية وضغطوا على الحكومة وطالبوها بايقاف العمل بها .. حتى ان الأمر وصل الى محاكم الدولة لاستصدار أحكام ضد هذه الاتفاقية.
> ...



هل نفهم من هذا مثلاً بأن الدعارة تكون فعلا لا غبار عليه إذا مارستها نساء الحي جميعا دون إستثناء؟

----------


## nefer

الأخ الفاضل / إبن رشد

تابعت موضوعك الجميل بالتفصيل و بالرغم من أنه لم يكن به جديد فكل هذه المعلومات معروفة و لكن للمهتمين بالمعرفة و فى رأيى أن دولة كقطر ليس لها أهمية تذكر على الصعيد العربى أو الدولى و لذا لا نقف كثيرا أما مثل هذه المعلومات عنها أو لمواقفها 

و الجديد أنها سحبت المعونات التى أرسلتها لغزة عن طريق معبر رفح المصرى لأسباب لن نقف أمامها كثيرا و لكن المهم أنها أرسلتها عن طريق مطار بن جوريون الإسرائيلى بعد موافقة إسرائيل و الحدق يفهم 

و لكن

أختلف معك تماما فى باقى الموضوع عن أنواع الناس فأنا أعتبر للأسف أن النوع الجاهل بالأمور و المغيب و الذى تقوده وسائل الإعلام هو داخل مصر و الذين للأسف لا يستطيعون التفرقة ما بين نجدة و حماية أهل غزة و النظر فقط للهجوم على الحكومة المصرية ( و ليس مصر ) و كل ما يعرفونه هى أن حماس هى السبب و أنه لا يجب مهاجمة مصر التى فعلت كذا و كذا ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

يا عزيزى كلنا يعلم أن مصر فقدت دورها المحورى فى المنطقة من زمن و لم يعد لها إحترام و الدليل أن وزير خارجية مصر ( الحنين ) هرع لطلب النجدة من تركيا لحل الأزمة  يادى الفضيحة 

و إن تظاهر الشعوب العربية أمام السفارات المصرية ( ليس كرها لمصر ) و إنما يدل على أن هذه الشعوب تحب مصر و لا تجد سوى مصر هى الملاذ الوحيد لها و هى الوحيدة المؤهلة لتكون اللاعب الرئيسى فى المنطقة و التى كان يجب أن يكون موقف حكومتها موقف رادع لإسرائيل على الأقل كتركيا ( ذات الحكومة المحترمة ) التى خاطبت إسرائيل بمنتهى القوة و علقت التطبيع معها 

يا عزيزى إن ما يحزننى حقا هو الرؤية القاصرة للطبقة المفروض أنها هى المثقفة و التى ستقود مصر فيما بعد و حزنت عندما رأيت شباب الجامعات المصرية يردد نفس نغمة الإعلام المصرى الفاسد و المنحاز للحكومة و لم يقرأوا للآخرين الذين كتبوا بموضوعية و لم يحاولوا بحث الموضوع ككل بل أخذوا جزء واحد و هو الإسائة للحكومة المصرية و ليس لمصر و كأن هذه الحكومة تعمل لمصلحة الشعب المصرى

يا عزيزى هذه ليست دعوة منى للحرب بل هى دعوة لإنتهاز الفرصة الذهبية لإستعادة هيبة و مكانة مصر

----------


## القواس

*يا أخي الفاضل ابن رشد
أليست أمريكا هي من رتبت و سمحت
للأبن بخلع ابيه في مرضه و الجلوس مكانه
كيف تتعجب من شخص فقد أغلى صلات الرحم
أن يحس بأخوه في الاسلام و العروبه*

----------


## القواس

ابن رشد
 لو كل كلب نبح ألقمته حجرا لصار الحجر بدينار

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل / ابن رشد
ما يحدث على الساحة الأن يحزننا . فتعرض الفلسطينين للمجزرة الحالية لا يمكن أن نرضى به .
قد تكون معالجة حكومتنا للموضوع لم تكن على المستوى الذى نتمناه ولكننا لا نقبل الهجوم الضارى على مصر وعلى كل ما هو مصرى .
قناة الجزيرة فى هذه الأيام بها توجه هو إظهار الهجوم على مصروتشويه صورتها . من ايام كان ضيف القناة أحد المحللين السياسيين وأعتقد من لهجته أنه سورى وأخذ يحلل فقال أن مصر سبب فيما يحدث الأن فى غزة وسبب لأحتلال العراق وكذا تسببت فى فيما يحدث فى الصومال والسودان وظل المذيع يوجهه حتى قال أن مصر السبب فى قتل ياسر عرفات !! . 
دمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الاخوة المختلفين،
اهدئوا قليلاً وامهلوني فرصة لأرد عليكم تباعاً.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> افتح اي منتدى ابن رشد و سترى الأنواع الثلاث
> و ما تتعجب له الأردن
> حيث انها لها معبر و لكن يتظاهرون ضدنا
> و قطر و القواعد العسكرية الأمريكية
> دي دوله لا يملكون من امرهم شيء و لكن يتكلمون
> حزب الله يطالب مصر و لا يطالب اسياده ايران
> عجبــــــــــــــــــــــي


*أخي الحبيب،
لا أحب أن أقول للقطريين قطر لديها قواعد فلا تحتجوا على مصر ولا تعترضوا عليها.
وبمثلها أفعل مع الأردنيين مثلاً .. عملاً بمبدأ "اللي بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب"
ذلك عين الضعف .. وتغليب للحمية الوطنية على ما يصح وما لا يصح.
انما أردت بموضوعي 
1- أن آخذكم في جولة أبدأها بقطر وأمر منها على بلدان عربية عدة .. على يقين أني بمروري السريع ذلك سأحدث موجات من الصدمة لكثيرين أنا على ثقة أنهم لا يملكوا كل ما سنقدمه من معارف بعون الله وحوله.
2- أن أجعل القارئ مصري كان أو عربي يسأل نفسه لماذا مصر؟ ثم يحاول أن يجيب على نفسه .. قبل أن أجيبه أنا لماذا مصر في نهاية موضوعنا ان لم يصل الى الجواب بنفسه.
على سبيل المثال .. تحدثنا عن بيع الغاز المصري وبيع الغاز القطري لاسرائيل .. انظر لحجم النقاشات والاعتراضات والأزمات والاستياءات التي بدأت من مصر وتخطتها والذي أثارها الموضوع الأول واستغرب لماذا لا يعلم بالموضوع الثاني الا أقل القليل بل ولماذا لا يذكر؟!
الأخ r17e للأسف كان قصير النظر ولم يفهم مرادي فصدمني بتشبيه سطحي غاية في الفظاعة والمهانة حين أراد أن يقول ان كانت جميع نسوة الحي تمارس البغاء .. فهل كثرتهن تنفي أنه في بداية الأمر ونهايته بغاء؟!
لا طبعاً يا أخي ومع اختلافي مع لفظك الذي استخدمته .. لا نقول بذلك عالجوا أموركم ثم تعالوا وحاسبونا، ولا نقول اللي بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب .. لا نقول انه ان كانت الدول العربية كلها هكذا فلا تلومونا .. لا نقول أبداً أياً من هذا.
انما نقول الأتي:
نقول للجاهل وأحسب الكثيرين بيننا كذلك .. اعرف ثم احكم بنفسك .. هل القضية قضية خونة وعملاء وما أبسطها أم ان الموضوع أكبر من ذلك وأن الموضوع خاضع لمؤامرات وأهواء شخصية وأيدلوجيات معينة تحرك ملايين من عقول المتابعين العرب للحدث؟
سنحاسب على التاريخ الذي لا نعرفه أو نعرفه ولا نذكره للناس.
اسألوا عن الأسود والأبيض من تاريخنا .. كلاهما.
أقول له .. فكر .. واسأل "لماذا؟" و"لماذا؟" و"لماذا؟" 
لماذا لا يعرف المصري بجنسيته في الجزيرة؟
لماذا يقال الكيان المصري أو النظام المصري؟
لماذا سمعنا بالأمر الفلاني ولم نسمع بالعلاني؟
لا شك أننا كلما تفكرنا واستوعبنا وبدأنا نتسائل .. لاشك أننا سنصل الى نتيجة؟
ستصل الى جواب .
حتماً سنصل الى جواب.
مودتي.*

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أخي العزيز ابن رشد المصري
بالطبع لا أحد يحب الهجوم على مصر بهذه الطريقة المستفزة التي تصور مصر كأنها أم الشرور في الوطن العربي رغم أن مصر - مع احترامي لكل البلدان العربية - بها حرية تعبير عن الرأي و تحضر أكثر من دول كثيرة في المنطقة، يكفي أننا نناقش الدور السياسي المصري بكل حرية و بصوت عال، بل وقد يأتي الشطط و الاتهام بالخيانة و العمالة من داخل مصر نفسها و كل هذا يتم بحرية، صحيح انها ليست الحرية المنشودة بل و أصفها أنها منقوصة و لكنها جديرة بالملاحظة و فريدة بين العرب،
و في نفس الوقت أرى ان أحد أسباب الهجوم هو الدفاع الساذج من الاعلام و من الخارجية، و أقرب مثال لماذا صمت وزير الخارجية عندما هددت ليفني حماس بالحرب علنا و أمامه؟ كان يمكن عندما يأخذ فرصته في التحدث أن يرفض تصريحها أو يرد أي رد يفهم منه اعتراضه،
مثال أخر لماذا بعد الهجوم على غزة لم يصرح تصريح مباشر و فوري باعتبار الهجوم بهذه الطريقة و بعد زيارتها لمصر اهانة لمصر و للعلم فقد صرحت تركيا بتصريح مثل هذا،
ثم بعد أن تركنا المجال لتطاول الالسنة على مصر نبدأ في العلاج عن طريق برامج ساذجة و مستفزة على التليفزيون المصري لن تفيد الا في زيادة الهجوم على مصر، فالدفاع من نوعية "مصر هي أمي نيلها جوة دمي" فمثلما كان الهجوم غير موضوعي كان الدفاع غير موضوعي و على طريقة الردح الاعلامي أو من قبيل المعايرة "مصر اللي عملت و عملت" وكل ده في الماضي، للأسف تصريح بسيط لم يقله وزير الخارجية تسبب في الهجوم بهذه الطريقة، على الرغم من أن التصريح لن يمنع الهجوم الا انه كان سيخفف من حدته و سيصبح دليل بسيط على رفض مصر للهجوم الاسرائيلي.
أحب النقد الموضوعي بمعنى أن تنقد و تهاجم مصر بحسن نية و ليس لأنها مصر،
و أحب الدفاع الموضوعي بمعنى أن تقول فعلنا كذا بسبب كذا و كذا  و ليس أن تقول مصر اللي حاربت و مش عارف مين متواطئ.
أشكرك على الموضوع الذي ترك لنا الفرصة لتوضيح صورة مصر قدر المستطاع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

[quote=r17e;1154028]


> *ح
> 
> المهاجم لمصر هذه الأيام أصنفه في ثلاثة أنواع:
> *[/quote
> أخي الكريم ...
> هل تعتتقد بأن المهاجم للحكومة المصريه هو بالأساس مهاجم لمصر...؟
> و إذا لم يكن الامر كذلك... فأي مصر تقصد؟
> و شكرا


*دعني أسألك أنا .. هل يعني لديك حرق العلم المصري هجوم على الحكومة المصرية؟
مصر لدي هي وطن ورمز وممثل يمثلها .. الاعتداء على أياً من الثلاثة هو اعتداء على مصر كدولة وبلد أحبها وأنتمي اليها.
كلنا نتفق ونختلف مع ساسة ورؤساء حكومات ورؤساء جمهوريات ونتناقش في صنيعهم .. نقاش واختلاف ونقد يحترم الدولة وسيادة الدولة ورمز الدولة وشعبها .. لكني لا أظن بوجود عاقل يعتبر حرق العلم واحتلال قنصلية وهجوم الفضائيات بذلك الشكل الذي رأيناه من باب الاختلاف مع حكومة عربية وحسب!*



> هل نفهم من هذا مثلاً بأن الدعارة تكون فعلا لا غبار عليه إذا مارستها نساء الحي جميعا دون إستثناء؟


*أنظر لردي السابق.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> موضوع رائع
> 
> اخى ابن رشد
> 
> وبه معلومات رائعه يجهلها الكثير
> 
> تحياتى لك


*جزيل الشكر على ردك أخي الطيب .. وانتظر معي استئناف الموضوع ونقاشه الدائر.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
> شكرا لك أخي ابن رشد على تلك الحقائق الموثقة التي تعد بمثابة الإفاقة من تخديرهم الإعلامي الجاري حاليا.
> وودت المشاركة لشكرك اولا، ولبيان أمر يتعلق بمهاجمة الحكومة المصرية ومحاولة فصلها عن مهاجمة مصر وشعبها.
> فالمصريون يعلمون جيدا مدى الفساد المستشري على الصعيد الحكومي مثله في ذلك كفساد أي نظام عربي آخر،
> وأن كراهية المصريين لنظامهم الحاكم لن تعلو يوما عن حبهم لبلادهم وأمنها وسلامتها،
> أو عن حبهم لإخوانهم على الحدود الذين يُقتلون ثم يوصفون بأنهم ليسوا شهداء.
> ومازال بعض المحرضين يلبس القضية لباسا دينيا قائلا: إن حبكم أيها المصريون لدينكم يعلو عن حبكم لوطنكم،
> ثم تجدهم يمتدحون حسن نصر الله اليوم ويلعنونه غدا (حسب الظروف) ويجعلون سبب المدح أو الذم دينيا!
> وختاما، فالمواطن المصري الذي تعلو كراهيته للنظام عن حبه لمصر وأمنها وسلامة أبنائها، فحكمه متروك لنفسه قبل الآخرين.


*أخي الحبيب
ايهاب فؤاد
تعلم أني قلما أختلف معك.
جميع ما قلته أتفق معك فيه تمام الاتفاق.
رجاءاً .. كن حاضراً أخي العزيز حتى النهاية.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

الأخ الفاضل / إبن رشد

تابعت موضوعك الجميل بالتفصيل و بالرغم من أنه لم يكن به جديد فكل هذه المعلومات معروفة و لكن للمهتمين بالمعرفة و فى رأيى أن دولة كقطر ليس لها أهمية تذكر على الصعيد العربى أو الدولى و لذا لا نقف كثيرا أما مثل هذه المعلومات عنها أو لمواقفها 

و الجديد أنها سحبت المعونات التى أرسلتها لغزة عن طريق معبر رفح المصرى لأسباب لن نقف أمامها كثيرا و لكن المهم أنها أرسلتها عن طريق مطار بن جوريون الإسرائيلى بعد موافقة إسرائيل و الحدق يفهم
[/QUOTE]

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الطيب.
لن يكن الموضوع عن قطر وحدها .. بدأت بها كون المعارضة الأردنية توجان فيصل اعتبرت فيها الريادة .. مثل ذلك أثار الكثير من حفيظتي وعلامات عجبي.
ثم ان دولة تدعي أنها تملك اعلاماً حراً لابد وأن نناقشها في تغطياتها وسياساتها.
آمل أن يكن فيما هو قادم ما هو جديد عليك وعلى الآخريين أخي العزيز.




			
				أختلف معك تماما فى باقى الموضوع عن أنواع الناس فأنا أعتبر للأسف أن النوع الجاهل بالأمور و المغيب و الذى تقوده وسائل الإعلام هو داخل مصر و الذين للأسف لا يستطيعون التفرقة ما بين نجدة و حماية أهل غزة و النظر فقط للهجوم على الحكومة المصرية ( و ليس مصر ) و كل ما يعرفونه هى أن حماس هى السبب و أنه لا يجب مهاجمة مصر التى فعلت كذا و كذا ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

يا عزيزى كلنا يعلم أن مصر فقدت دورها المحورى فى المنطقة من زمن و لم يعد لها إحترام و الدليل أن وزير خارجية مصر ( الحنين ) هرع لطلب النجدة من تركيا لحل الأزمة يادى الفضيحة 

و إن تظاهر الشعوب العربية أمام السفارات المصرية ( ليس كرها لمصر ) و إنما يدل على أن هذه الشعوب تحب مصر و لا تجد سوى مصر هى الملاذ الوحيد لها و هى الوحيدة المؤهلة لتكون اللاعب الرئيسى فى المنطقة و التى كان يجب أن يكون موقف حكومتها موقف رادع لإسرائيل على الأقل كتركيا ( ذات الحكومة المحترمة ) التى خاطبت إسرائيل بمنتهى القوة و علقت التطبيع معها 

يا عزيزى إن ما يحزننى حقا هو الرؤية القاصرة للطبقة المفروض أنها هى المثقفة و التى ستقود مصر فيما بعد و حزنت عندما رأيت شباب الجامعات المصرية يردد نفس نغمة الإعلام المصرى الفاسد و المنحاز للحكومة و لم يقرأوا للآخرين الذين كتبوا بموضوعية و لم يحاولوا بحث الموضوع ككل بل أخذوا جزء واحد و هو الإسائة للحكومة المصرية و ليس لمصر و كأن هذه الحكومة تعمل لمصلحة الشعب المصرى
			
		

عظيم جداً.
أخي الطيب .. لا أظن أني من من تنطبق عليهم صفات الجهالة أو تقليد الموجات العامة.
لا أظن أني متأثر باعلام حكومي أو اعلام فضائي مثلما الكثيرين .. لست متأثراً ببيانات رسمية مثلما لا أتأثر بنعرات حماسية خارجية لا تقدم ولا تؤخر .. أزعم أني أملك من المعارف والقراءات ما يدعمني لمساجلة شياب لا شباب .. لدي رأي خاص دوماً أكونه عن قناعات خاصة.
فيما يخص الدور المصري وحجم التقصير فيه في مسألة غزة فما رأيك أن نناقشه في موضوعنا هذا:
رسالة مني الى صديق فلسطيني
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread112881.html
ان ذهبت هناك سأريك كيف كان الرد على رسالتي ونتائجها .. كذا سنتناقش فيما تحب الخوض فيه.
عن نفسي أقولها بملء فاه .. ان كان ما يطالب به المهاجمين لمصر هو فتح الحدود فأنا ضد فتح الحدود سداح مداح مثلما تريد حماس وعدد ليس بالهين من المتعاطفين معها ولي في ذلك أسبابي.
ثم اني لا أجد في الموقف المصري الأخير أي لين .. بل كان من البداية الأسرع عربياً والأعظم تأثيراً .. ذلك لا يعني أنك لن تجد مني اختلاف مع الحكومة أو توصيات كنت آمل لو اتخذت .. لكنها توصيات لا تصل بأي حال من الأحوال الى التخوين ولا يوجد فيها ما يستدعي مثل ذلك الهجوم الضاري أبداً.
واذا ما أردت رأيي في الدور المصري بعمومه وحجمه فقد لخصته في موضوع:
أزمة الثقة في دور مصر العربي.
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread91832.html
الموضوع حاز على أوسكار السياسية وسيسعدني استئناف النقاش فيه.*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> الأبن الفاضل / ابن رشد
> ما يحدث على الساحة الأن يحزننا . فتعرض الفلسطينين للمجزرة الحالية لا يمكن أن نرضى به .
> قد تكون معالجة حكومتنا للموضوع لم تكن على المستوى الذى نتمناه ولكننا لا نقبل الهجوم الضارى على مصر وعلى كل ما هو مصرى .
> قناة الجزيرة فى هذه الأيام بها توجه هو إظهار الهجوم على مصروتشويه صورتها . من ايام كان ضيف القناة أحد المحللين السياسيين وأعتقد من لهجته أنه سورى وأخذ يحلل فقال أن مصر سبب فيما يحدث الأن فى غزة وسبب لأحتلال العراق وكذا تسببت فى فيما يحدث فى الصومال والسودان وظل المذيع يوجهه حتى قال أن مصر السبب فى قتل ياسر عرفات !! . 
> دمت بخير


*والدي الحبيب
لا أحد فينا يرضيه ما يحدث لاخواننا وأشقائنا .. لكن ما يؤلم حقاً أن تلقى الرصاصة من من تفترضه لك أخاً .. هل تعلم أستاذ سيد أني ذات مرة حين تحدثت عن ضرب النار وقتل أوائل حرس الحدود المصريين بأيدي فلسطينيين دخل مقالي عدد من الاخوة الفلسطينيين وقالوا فيما معناه مالنا نراك لم تفعل ما فعلته حين سقط حراس حدودك بأيدي اليهود؟!
أجبتهم أن قتل مصري على أيدي يهودي لا يؤلم بقدر ايلام سقوط المصري قتيلاً برصاص فلسطيني.
للأسف لم يفهموني .. الأمر لم يختلف كثيراً بعد حادثة المصريان اللذان زورا أذون عمل في الكويت فكان نصيبهم الحرق بماء النار!
دخل الكثير من الكوايتة مدافعين عن الكويت ومهاجمين لصاحب المقال حتى وصل الأمر عند أحدهم الى قوله .. وما المشكلة ألا تعذبوا في سجون بلدكم؟!!!
لا أعلم حقاً ما سر مثل هذه الكراهيات المتفجرة .. ولماذا مصر هي المسئولة دوماً.
لماذا هي المسئولة عن ضرب غزة وعن ضياع أراضي سوريا ولبنان وعن غزو العراق وعن عدم حل القضية الفلسطينية وحتى عن موت ياسر عرفات؟!
أي عقل هذا؟ .. لاشك أن المؤمن بمثل ذلك لمريض.
لا تقولوا لي رجاءاً أخت كبرى وشقيقة عظمى .. مثلها شعارات بغيضة صرت أمقتها وعفى عليها الزمن. 
الجزائر التي زودت بسلاح وقت صراعها مع الاستعمار ليست بجزائر اليوم.
والخليج الذي عهدته أستاذي الحبيب وهبطت في مطاراته في السبعينات والستينات ليس بخليج اليوم.
جميعهم تغير وجميعهم لن يذكر لك صنيع خير صنعته.*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي الكريم ابن رشد،
سؤال صرنا نردده كثيراً يستوجب منا وقفة لنراجع أنفسنا: "لماذا يكرهوننا ؟"
تُرى لماذا أزعم أن هذا السؤال لما كثر تكراره أصبح يستوجب منا هذه الوقفة ؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
علي الاعتراف أني استفززت كثيراً عند بداية الحرب على غزة من الأصوات التي أدانت مصر واتهمتها بعمالة وخيانة الى أخره .. عزمت على كتابة موضوع أفند فيه تاريخ العرب الأسود .. أذكر للكثيرين ما لا يعلموه ولم يسمعوا به.
وأوصلهم الى اجابة على سؤال "لماذا مصر اذن؟"
بدأت وخطوت أول درجة ولم أستطع اكمال المسير .. لا لضيق وقت ولا لتراجع عن الأفكار .. أفكاري ثابتة ولازلت أقر انه لو قرأ الكثيرين التاريخ لغيروا من أرائهم هذه.
فقط أحسست انه من العار الاستمرار في أي حديث يعلو على مجازر غزة .. خاصة بعد تزايد حدة الدمار والتقتيل والدم المسكوب فيها.
أسسنا حملة آمل أن تكن مفيدة
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread114133.html
وعلى وعد وموعد بالعودة الى موضوعنا هذا بعد هدوء الأمور ان شاء الله .. ذلك وآخر دعوانا أن ارحم اللهم شهدائنا وانصرهم على أعدائهم القتلة الملاعيين.
دمتم بود.

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

أؤيدك أخي ابن رشد في رأيك هذا
اذ أني كما أوضحت في المشاركة السابقة لا أحب أن نسلك أسلوب الاعلام المصري الرسمي، الذي في عز المشكلة الفلسطينية و بدلا من أن يعمل على توضيح وجهة نظر مصر، أصبح يرد الاساءة بأسوأ منها،
أؤيدك أننا و أيضا الاعلام الأن يجب أن نترفع عن الصغائر و لا نرد على المسئولين القطريين و غيرهم

----------


## الشيمـــاء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة .. اخي الفاضل / ابن رشد ..

ان موضوعك برغم ما به من معلومات جديدة  الا انه و للاسف .. للاسف الشديد .. من نوعية المواضيع التي تزيد الطين بله و تزيد نار الخلافات بين العرب اشتعالا و فرقة في وقت نحن فيه في اشد الحاجة الي لم الشمل .. و هذا لن ياتي الا بالتضحية بان نتجاهل نفس النوع من المواضيع و الاتهامات التي بين الدول العربية ..و ان كنت تذكرت اخي الفاضل الاحداث السيئة من الدول العربية تجاه مصر لماذا لم تتذكر ايضا ان لمن اهم اسباب النصر في حرب  73 قطع الدول العربية المصدرة للبترول ,  البترول عن الدول المساندة لاسرائيل  , اليست هذه هي الحقيقة ..
و لا ادري لماذا اخي الفاضل وصف قناة الجزيرة بالمنافقة .. فهي تحمل .. الرأي و الرأي الاخر  .. و كما تلتقي بضيوف من الدول العربية تلتقي بضيوف من مصر و كل يقول رأيه بل ان القناه بها مقدمو برامج معروفون من مصر و قناة الجزيرة هي المفضلة لديا لمعرفة الاخبار .. و الوقوف علي الاحداث اولا باول و اعتقد انه افضل من متابعة الافلام و الاغاني و التفاهات التي يقدمها تلفزيوننا المحلي و تغطيته علي استحياء لاحداث غزة و ختمه بكلام السيد الرئيس (اللي لا يودي و لا يجيب)و الذي يقول فيه ان اسرائيل يجب ان توقف فورا حربها علي غزة .. و لم اعلم حتي الان ان اسرائيل خافت و كشت و ..بصقت في عبها .. خوفا من كلام حاكمنا العزيز الذي لم يتعلم الدرس جيدا بان الرد علي اسرائيل يجب ان يكون بمواقف فعلية فورية اقلها و اهمها هو انهاء كافة اشكال التطبيع مع اسرائيل و قطع العلاقات بمختلف اشكالها فورا مع اسرائيل و سحب السفير المصري و طرد السفير الاسرائيلي من مصر .. و الا و اشدد علي هذا الاستثناء " الحكومة المصرية و اي حكومة لم تقطع علاقتها فورا مع اسرائيل منذ اول يوم في اعتدائها علي غزة هي حكومة لا تعمل لصالح العرب و لا يهمها قضايا العرب ايا كانت و مياه نوافيرها اهم عندها من الدماء العربية و الفلسطينية " و هذه هي الحقيقة اخي الفاضل .. نعم هذه الحقيقة حكومتنا مقصرة و تلعب دورا هامشيا اقرب الي التمثيل في قضية غزة  .. و كارثة اخري مازالت حكوماتنا المبجلة تحرمنا من الغاز و تتسبب في ازمة اسطوانات الغاز في مصر و تصدر الغاز لاسرائيل ببلاش بل و قد تدفع تكلفة نقله ايضا .. تري بعدما تم اكتشاف الغاز في ادكو و رشيد لماذا لم يؤدي هذا الي حل ازمة الغاز في مصر و تقليل من تكلفته علي الشعب المصري .. و هل اسرائيل اولي بغازنا منا ؟ ام انها هدية الحكومة المصرية لاسرائيل في حروبها و اعتدائتها علي فلسطين.. 
اما بالنسبة للمساعدات التي لا يكف مسئول مصري بالتحدث عنها في اي لقاء و اخرها خطاب الرئيس حسني مبارك اليوم ,الذي بسببه لم تذع القتاة الاولي اذان العصر,  فهي ابدا لا تكفي و هم بمثابة من يمن علي الفلسطنيين  بالحسنة و كأنه يمن علي متسول, علي شعب اعزل من حقه لحياة الكريمة و من حقه علي العرب الدفاع عن ارضه و عن قضيته و من حقه ان يتسلح كما تتسلح اسرائيل و ان يحارب و يجاهد في سبيل الله  لاسترداد ارضه ..
و اذا كانت القضية قضية مساعدات فانا ليا اقتراح للحكومات العربية و هي ان " يعملوا جمعية " يصرفوا منها علي المساعدات من غذاء و دواء علي كل دولة تقع في قبضة اسرائيل فدور كل منهم قادم اذا ظل حالنا نفس الحال .. طالما ان القضية قضية مساعدات .. 
اما بخصوص الزعامة العربية فصدقني اخي الفاضل انا لا اري اي دولة عربية تستحق الزعامة لانهم جميعا مقصرون في حق الكرامة العربية و كل الحكومات العربية عملاء لامريكا و اسرائيل و بالتالي فمسألة الزعامة تلك اشبه بمسرحية هزلية رديئة لان الوضع العربي الحالي بكل ما به من فرقة لا يصلح لوجود زعيم و في رأيي ان الزعيم الافضل للشعوب العربية لا للحكومات هي دولة فنزويلا و التي ما لبثت ان قطعت علاقتها الدبلوماسية و الاقتصادية مع اسرائيل و لم يخف شافيز من بوش و اعلن موقفه صراحة و قد تبع شافيز اكثر من حاكم من  دول امريكا الجنوبية و اتخذوا نفس الموقف كالبرازيل .. و اقول هذا و انا اشعر بالعار و الخزي لان هذه المواقف كان يجب ان تصدر من الدول العربية قبل دول اميركا الجنوبية هؤلاء الذين لا ناقة لهم و لا جمل و لكنهم اثروا ان يقولوا كلمة الحق ..
علي اية حال اعلنت موريتنانيا و قطر بالامس قطعهم للعلاقات مع اسرائيل في قمة الدوحة و التي عقدت لاجل غزة و كانت قراراتها صائبة و اتمني ان تكون ما توصلت له القمة سقف لقمة الكويت و ان تتقف جميع الدول علي قطع العلاقت مع اسرائيل فورا و الا فلا امل في العرب ..
اخيرا اخي الفاضل نرجوا ايقاف هذه النوعية من الموضوعات التي اتخيلها بوصلات من الردح بين العرب و بعضهم البعض في وقت نحن اشد ما يكون للوحدة و ترك الخلافات و الخناقات علي الزعامة .. فالمسالة اخطر من ذلك ..
اشكرك اخي الفاضل ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## الشيمـــاء

نسيت ان اقول بان النازية ليفني في المؤتمر الذي عقب توقيع مذكرة التفاهم الاسرئيلية الامريكية اتٌهمت من قبل صحفيين و صحفيات اجانب بانها ارهابية ما كان لها ان تدخل هذا المكان و ان اسرائيل زيمبابوي اخري .. و ليت ذلك حدث في مصر عندما زارت هذه الغوريللا مصر قبل الحرب علي غزة .. الف مليون حذاء في وجهها و وجه الغوريلا الاخري كونداليزا رايس و كل من كان علي شاكلتهم ..

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> الأبن الفاضل / ابن رشد
> ما يحدث على الساحة الأن يحزننا . فتعرض الفلسطينين للمجزرة الحالية لا يمكن أن نرضى به .
> قد تكون معالجة حكومتنا للموضوع لم تكن على المستوى الذى نتمناه ولكننا لا نقبل الهجوم الضارى على مصر وعلى كل ما هو مصرى .
> قناة الجزيرة فى هذه الأيام بها توجه هو إظهار الهجوم على مصروتشويه صورتها . من ايام كان ضيف القناة أحد المحللين السياسيين وأعتقد من لهجته أنه سورى وأخذ يحلل فقال أن مصر سبب فيما يحدث الأن فى غزة وسبب لأحتلال العراق وكذا تسببت فى فيما يحدث فى الصومال والسودان وظل المذيع يوجهه حتى قال أن مصر السبب فى قتل ياسر عرفات !! . 
> دمت بخير


والدي العزيز ..
دعني اختلف معك فانا اؤيد الراي القائل بان النظام المصري و, ليست مصر او شعب مصر , سبب الوكسة المصرية العربية .. لان مصر كدولة زعيمة و رائدة للعرب او بالاصح كانت .. كان يجب علي حكومتها اتخاذ مواقف جدية تجاه اسرائيل و امريكا من البداية و لكننا ظللنا نقدم التنازلات و يتبعنا الاخرون من العرب حتي داسنا الامريكان و الاسرائيليين بالاحذية و النعال و صرنا بلا كرامة .. كان يجب علي النظام المصري بصفتة حاكم الدولة الزعيمة ان ترفض التطبيع مع اسرائيل نهائيا من البداية طالما انه مازال هناك احتلال لاي شبر عربي و ان تحاول ان تدير دفة اقتصادها تجاه الاكتفاء الذاتي حتي لا تحتاج لدولة كأمريكا تبيع و تشتري فينا فتقتل اخواننا في العراق و تمد اسرائيل بالسلاح الذي يٌقتل به اخواننا في غزة و ترمي لنا ببعض المساعدات و المنح كالـــــ.............
(اترك لكم التشبيه ) ..
النظام المصري القابع علي كرسي الحكم مذ ثلاثون سنة و الذي قارب علي التعفن و فاحت رائحته هو السبب في تدمير الشعب المصري بالجهل و التخلف و الكيماويات المسرطنة و الفساد المسترشي في كل مكان و الذي اصبح ضحاياه اكثر من ضحايا الحروب .. و هو نفس النظام عليه دور هام فيما يحدث للعرب الان بصفته زعيم و قائد العرب .. هذه الزعامة التي نبكي عليها الان ..
اشكرك استاذي الفاضل ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

عزيزتي الشيماء
لماذا لا تقرأي كل ما كان في الموضوع أولاً؟
أنا حتى أظنك لم تقرأي الموضوع نفسه كاملاً.
اقرأي كل الردود أختي الطيبة .. وسيكن لنا عودة للرد على ما ترينه سواء تغير رأيك بعد قرائتك للردود أو ان ظللتي عليه .. لن أرد الأن .. لكني أعدك بالرد.
مودتي
 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عيب جدا شتم الصغير* 
*حتى لو كان هذا الصغير* 
*"دولة"*
*وما مقياسنا لكلمة الصغير*
*هل هو مساحته بالكيلومترات المربعه*
*هل هو عدد سكانه*
*ماهى الإمارات كانت صغيرة وكبرت*
*بعد ما هونج كونج خدت* 
*إستقلالها ورجعت لمامتها الصين*
*يعنى الصغير بيكبر*
*وخصوصا لما تكون مامته*
*أمريكا * 
*لكان فيها إييه يعنى لما تكون* 
*قطر صغيرة فى المساحة*
*ولكنها كالخازوق الموجه*
*صوب إيران العدو اللدود*
*لماما أمريكا*
*وكمان شكلها عامل زى الزايدة الدوديه*
*بالنسبة للسعوديه المنشأ الأصلى*
*لأسامة بن لادن*
*واللى يعوض صغر قطر هو كبر حجم أميرها*
*مقاس إكس إكس إكس لارج* 

**

**
*وبعدين طالما مصر كبيرة أووووى*
*يبقى ليه نقارنها بقطر الصغننه أوووى*
*ده حتى المقارنه فى حد ذاتها*
*تصغير وترخيص بحق وحقيقى فى قيمة مصر*
*ده هما بيقولوا*
*الكبير كبير برضك*
*حتى لو العرب أكلوا عليه وشربوا*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> عزيزتي الشيماء
> لماذا لا تقرأي كل ما كان في الموضوع أولاً؟
> أنا حتى أظنك لم تقرأي الموضوع نفسه كاملاً.
> اقرأي كل الردود أختي الطيبة .. وسيكن لنا عودة للرد على ما ترينه سواء تغير رأيك بعد قرائتك للردود أو ان ظللتي عليه .. لن أرد الأن .. لكني أعدك بالرد.
> مودتي


اخي العزيز / ابن رشد ..
انت شككتني في نفسي و حسستني اني قريت موضوع في قاعة المطبخ و رديت عليه هنا ..

انا فعلا اعدت قراءة الموضوع و بعض الردود و وجدت انني لم اخطأ .. اهم ما وددت توضيحه هو ان المواضيع التي يتحدث فيها عربي عن دولة اخري و وصفها بالعمالة و ما الي ذلك من اكثر المواضيع التي تزيد الفرقة بين العرب في وقت نحن اشد فيه الي الوحدة .. و تخيل اخي الفاضل لو ان منتدانا يحتوي اخوة من قطر و دخلوا للرد في الموضوع ستتحول المشاركات الي وصلة ردح بيننا و بينهم و تبادل اتهامات و انتم فعلتم و هم فعلوا .. تري ماذا سيفيد هذا في الوقت الراهن و في الازمة التي نمر بها كعرب و التي سببها الاساسي ما نحن به من انشقاق و تفرق سيحاسبنا الله عليه ..

اخي الفاضل ادخل علي مواقع دنيا  الوطن و العربية و يوتيوب و بعض المنتديات العربية و الخليجية و سيتجد ان اهم ما يميز هذه المواقع و المنتديات و الكثير غيرها هي تبادل السباب و اللعن و الاتهامات بين العرب و تفضل بعضهم علي بعض و وصفهم بالعمالة و اتهام بعضهم في الشرف.. هل تعتقد ان بذلك سيتوحد العرب و الكارثة ان عدوي الفرقة و الكراهية انتقلت للشعوب و لرجل الشارع العادي اي ان المرض استشري و صار كالسرطان  .. و اتذكر انه في منتدي عربي كنت مشتركة به دخلته ايام حرب لبنان وجدت عرب يدعون لاسرائيل ان تنتصر علي حزب الله .. اي هراء هذا اخي الفاضل ؟؟ مهما وصل بنا الاختلاف مع حزب الله و الشيعة هل اسرائيل اولي لنا منهم ..

اما بخصوص الزعامة العربية فانا وضحت في مشاركتي اني مقتنعة بانه لا توجد دولة عربية تصلح لهذه الزعامة و حال العرب يقول ذلك فها هم انتظروا حتي قتل 1200 شهيد و جرح اكثر من 5000 و قد دمرت غزة حتي يتحركوا و يدعوا للقمم و بالفعل استجابت اسرائيل و اوقفت الحرب عندما وجدت تحركا فعليا و عندنا شعرت ان صورتها تسوء في الغرب بين الصحفيين و المواطنين و يبدو هذا من اتهام صحفي لليفني بالارهابية في اميريكا.. و اكاد اشك ان هذه القمم من اجل فلسطين حقا و انما نوع من اثبات الذات و اثبات حق الزعامة الذي لا يستحقه احد ..
و اذا كنت تعيب اخي الفاضل علي قطر لعلاقاتها مع اسرائيل فنحن ايضا لنا علاقتنا مع اسرائيل و يكفي انهم يعرفون بلادنا كسياح اكثر مننا و كأن شرم الشيخ بنيت من اجلهم ..
اخي الفاضل انا عاشقة لوطني مصر و اتمني الا اتركها و لو لايام و لكن هذا لا يمنع انني اكره النظام المصري الذي ادي بنا الي كل هذا الفساد علي المستوي المحلي و له بعض المسئولية مما آل اليه الوضع العربي بسبب الزعامة التي تمتع بها مسبقا و التي جعلت منا كما قال احد قادة حماس مجرد عبيدا لامريكا و اسرائيل بوصف اخر و هو الاصدقاء و الحلفاء ..
اخي العزيز انني اثق في قلمك الذي كثيرا ما امتعني بالفكر و الاسلوب معا .. و لكن عذرا فقد اخذت علي عاتقي رفض كل المواضيع التي تزيد الطين بلة و تزيد فرقة العرب و كراهيتهم لبعض و اعتبرت هذا لوجه الله  و عشقا لوطني العربي حجرا في اعادة بناء الوحدة العربية ..
اشكرك اخي العزيز ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## كلنا غزة

اخي الكريم ابن رشد 
انت كمصري لك انتماؤك الاول والاخير لوطنك وكرامته يجرحك كثيرا ان يحرق علم بلادك قي قنصليات الدول عربيه ودعنا لا نركز على اليمن مثلا فقد هوجمت السفاره المصرية وحرق علمها في جميع الدول العربيه ولكن دعني اوضح امرا ان حرق العلم المصري في اي دوله لا يرجع لكره متراكم او حقد او حتى حسد يرجع لمكانة مصر وكانك تقول بان قطر لا يسعها ابدا ان تطمح وان حاولت ان تظهر بمظهر المنقذ الذي يلبي الاغاثة وقد نجحت ونشكرها لدعمها ولكن دعني اسالك ماذا فعلت مصر في هذه الحرب اعتبرني فتاه جاهله لا علم لها بما يحدث ولكن قل لي ماالدور الذي لعبته مصر لوقف العدوان على غزة وان كانت مصر لم تفعل ما يضر الفلسطينيين اشرح لي ارجوك ل*ماذا اغلقت مصر معبر رفح*   لماذا تتزامن مشكله معبر رفح مع الحرب على غزة 
كان بامكان مصر ان تفتح معبر رفح للمرضى والمساعدات لا ان تبقى سيارات الاسعاف وهي مليئة بالجرحى ساعات طويله تنتظر السماح لها بالمرور  فماذا كانت حكومة مصر تنتظر لتعطي الاذن لاشخاص مصابين  ارجو الاجابه 

اما بالنسبه اننا نهاجم مصر فهذا ليس صحيحا وانما نهاجم حكومة تواطئت مع القيادة الفلسطينيه الحاليه والسعودية والاردن واسرائيل  وباراك اوباما  فجميع هؤلاء اتفقوا على انهاء  حماس وكل لك له هدفه وغايته 

اما بالنسبه لتوجان فيصل فهي يا عزيزي ليست بكاتبه اردنيه فقط وانما هي نائب اردنيه سابقه اذن فهي ليست بالجاهله التي لا تعرف ماذا تكتب او تقول وهي ليست بالمنافقه فقد شاهدتها وسمعتها  وليس على الجزيرة الفضائيه المدسوسه كما تزعم  وانما سمعتها على المنار  وقد لامت الحكومة الاردنيه كما لامت الحكومة المصرية على حد سواء ولامت ابو مازن ولم ترحم حد حتى انها قالت انها ليست بالقلقة على علاقاتها مع الحكومة الفلسطينيه ودعنا لا ننسى ان كنت لا تعلم صعوبه التحدث بحرية عن الامور السياسيه مثلا لا يستطيع احد حتى الشعب في الشارع ان يتحدث او يلوم الحكومات لان مصيره السجن ولا اعتقد ان احدا مثلنا  نحن الفلسطينيين 

اما بخصوص الجزيرة الفضائيه فنحن العرب عندنا مفهوم ان من يقول الحقيقة فهو مدسوس خائن يريد ان يشوه العقل العربي وهو يضر الاعلام العربي لا يفيده وان كانت كذلك فما مصلحتها ان تنقل وقائع الحرب والمؤتمرات والاحداث المشرفة وغير المشرفة  

وماذا فعلت مصر حتى لا نكون مجانين ونصدق او نرشح قطر

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> علي الاعتراف أني استفززت كثيراً عند بداية الحرب على غزة من الأصوات التي أدانت مصر واتهمتها بعمالة وخيانة الى أخره .. عزمت على كتابة موضوع أفند فيه تاريخ العرب الأسود .. أذكر للكثيرين ما لا يعلموه ولم يسمعوا به.
> وأوصلهم الى اجابة على سؤال "لماذا مصر اذن؟"
> بدأت وخطوت أول درجة ولم أستطع اكمال المسير .. لا لضيق وقت ولا لتراجع عن الأفكار .. أفكاري ثابتة ولازلت أقر انه لو قرأ الكثيرين التاريخ لغيروا من أرائهم هذه.
> فقط أحسست انه من العار الاستمرار في أي حديث يعلو على مجازر غزة .. خاصة بعد تزايد حدة الدمار والتقتيل والدم المسكوب فيها.
> أسسنا حملة آمل أن تكن مفيدة
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread114133.html
> وعلى وعد وموعد بالعودة الى موضوعنا هذا بعد هدوء الأمور ان شاء الله .. ذلك وآخر دعوانا أن ارحم اللهم شهدائنا وانصرهم على أعدائهم القتلة الملاعيين.
> دمتم بود.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## الشيمـــاء

ايوة يا رامي  انا مش فاهمة يعني الناس تدخل الموضوع متردش .. و لا ترد علي المشاركة دي بس و تسيب الموضوع ..
عموما لو مشاركتي مضايقاك و شايفها مش منطقية في الموضوع ممكن اطلب حذفها ؟ بس هو رأيي سواء دلوقتي او بعد انتهاء الحرب او في اي وقت ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

لا اله الا الله
يابنتي اصبري .. اصبري
مطلبتش منك غير الصبر
مالك حامية ومتحمسة قوي كده ليه؟ .. بالراحة.
كتبتي كذا رد وأنا مش ملاحق أرد على ردودك وسايب قبلها ردود لناس ملحقتش أرد عليها
ده غير اني مش من طبعي ارد على جملة في ردك واسيب الباقي .. عايز ادي ردودك كلها حقها
مقولتلكيش مترديش أو احذفي ردك .. كل اللي قلته اني هرجع للموضوع بعدين!
وطلبت منك في الوقت ده تقري كل الردود .. لأن في من كلامك اللي سبق واتقال وسبق ورديت عليه
أولاً أنا معاكِ في كل كلمة قولتيها ومش ضدك
أيوة .. مفيش دولة حالياً رائدة
أيوة .. الكل متواطئ 
أيوة .. الاعلام العربي أصبح قذر وتوزيع اتهامات العمالة والخيانة على كافة المستويات بداية من القادة أنفسهم في اجتمعاتهم وحتى الشعوب العربية وتعليقاتها على المواقع والمنتديات مروراً بالفضائيات العربية كافة .. لا تخلو فضائية عربية واحدة من الخضوع لأيدلوجية الدولة المستضيفة ليها.
أنا عن نفسي لا أتابع لا الجزيرة ولا العربية ولا الفضائية المصرية .. أنا أتابع من البي بي سي العربية.
مهاجمتي للجزيرة لا تعني ارتمائي في أحضان الاعلام المحلي .. اعلامنا المحلي بعد الأحداث الأخيرة أصبح مقرف هو الأخر .. ايران عدوة وسوريا عدوة وحزب الله عدو وقطر عدوة وحماس السبب ومصر صاحبة الدور الأبرز والمساكين الفلسطينيين في مستشفياتنا مر عليهم ألف زائر وزائر أتوا لنا بتنويهات عن زيارتهم .. وكل شوية يجيبوهم علشان يشكروا في الحكومة الرشيدة وفي رئيسها المغوار .. وكأننا بنمن عليهم!
الكل مقصر لكن مصر لم تخون .. ذلك مفاد موضوعي.
لكنك اعتبرتي موضوعي تكريس لاسلوب التراشق بين الدول وبعضها .. وجيتي تقهمينا ان مصر مقصرة .. طبعاً مصر مقصرة مش محتاجين حد يثبت لنا وتقصيرها تقصير الدول العربية كلها لكنها لم تخون.
هل قرأتي ذلك الرد حين طلبت منك قراءة الردود لتفهمي مرادي من الموضوع؟



> أخي الحبيب،
> لا أحب أن أقول للقطريين قطر لديها قواعد فلا تحتجوا على مصر ولا تعترضوا عليها.
> وبمثلها أفعل مع الأردنيين مثلاً .. عملاً بمبدأ "اللي بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب"
> ذلك عين الضعف .. وتغليب للحمية الوطنية على ما يصح وما لا يصح.
> انما أردت بموضوعي 
> 1- أن آخذكم في جولة أبدأها بقطر وأمر منها على بلدان عربية عدة .. على يقين أني بمروري السريع ذلك سأحدث موجات من الصدمة لكثيرين أنا على ثقة أنهم لا يملكوا كل ما سنقدمه من معارف بعون الله وحوله.
> 2- أن أجعل القارئ مصري كان أو عربي يسأل نفسه لماذا مصر؟ ثم يحاول أن يجيب على نفسه .. قبل أن أجيبه أنا لماذا مصر في نهاية موضوعنا ان لم يصل الى الجواب بنفسه.
> على سبيل المثال .. تحدثنا عن بيع الغاز المصري وبيع الغاز القطري لاسرائيل .. انظر لحجم النقاشات والاعتراضات والأزمات والاستياءات التي بدأت من مصر وتخطتها والذي أثارها الموضوع الأول واستغرب لماذا لا يعلم بالموضوع الثاني الا أقل القليل بل ولماذا لا يذكر؟!
> الأخ r17e للأسف كان قصير النظر ولم يفهم مرادي فصدمني بتشبيه سطحي غاية في الفظاعة والمهانة حين أراد أن يقول ان كانت جميع نسوة الحي تمارس البغاء .. فهل كثرتهن تنفي أنه في بداية الأمر ونهايته بغاء؟!
> ...


بالطبع لم تقرأيه واكتفيتي بالسخرية "حسستني اني دخلت قاعة الطبيخ"!!
يا شيماء كل ما أوده من الموضوع أولاً
اني أعرف الناس ما تجهله؟
مش من باب التراشق وتوزيع الخيانات .. لكن من باب العلم بالشئ قبل تقديمي لتحليلي وتفسيري لسؤال "لماذا مصر اذن؟"
انتي تعرفي ان لبنان كانت موقعة معاهدة سلام مع عصابات اسرائيل قبل مصر؟
انتي تعرفي ان الرئيس الصومالي محمد عجال كتب رسالة انبطاحية قذرة للنظام الصهيوني ختمها بقوله "خادمكم المطيع"؟
انتي تعرفي ان قطر قبل مصر بتبيع غازها لاسرائيل وبسعر أقل؟
انتي تعرفي ان أول لقاء تم بين مسئول مصري ومسئول اسرائيلي تم في القصر الملكي في المغرب وبمباركة من ملك المغرب؟
انتي تعرفي ان ملك الأردن الملك حسين اعترف لاذاعة البي بي سي انه أبلغ اسرائيل بموعد حرب أكتوبر قبل حدوثها وان بلاده هتكون على الحياد خوفاً من انقلابها عليه؟
ان كنتي لا تعرفي أغلب ما قيل فالموضوع ولاشك مفيد لك ولغيرك ولي شخصياً .. وانه لا يصح أن يوصف بانه تكريس لثقافة الشتم .. على العكس موضوعنا موضوع سردي أولاً تحليلي فلسفي في نهايته.
يارب أكون وصلتلك الفكرة.
***
سيكن لي عودة باذن الله لاستكمال الموضوع

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> لا اله الا الله
> يابنتي اصبري .. اصبري
> مطلبتش منك غير الصبر
> مالك حامية ومتحمسة قوي كده ليه؟ .. بالراحة.
> كتبتي كذا رد وأنا مش ملاحق أرد على ردودك وسايب قبلها ردود لناس ملحقتش أرد عليها
> ده غير اني مش من طبعي ارد على جملة في ردك واسيب الباقي .. عايز ادي ردودك كلها حقها
> مقولتلكيش مترديش أو احذفي ردك .. كل اللي قلته اني هرجع للموضوع بعدين!
> وطلبت منك في الوقت ده تقري كل الردود .. لأن في من كلامك اللي سبق واتقال وسبق ورديت عليه
> أولاً أنا معاكِ في كل كلمة قولتيها ومش ضدك
> ...


اخي العزيز / رامي .. انا معك فيما قلته و عذرا اننا لم اقرأ كل الردود و لكني المشكلة مشكلة وقت فلا استطيع قراءة كل الردود علي اي موضوع .. المعلومات جديدة بالفعل و لكني سأوكد مرة اخري ان اي تعاون مع امريكا او اسرائيل هو خطأ حكام بالقدر الاول .. و انا متأكدة ان كل الشعوب العربية لا ترضي بذلك و ليت اخي حكامنا يقرأون ما نكتب و لكن للاسف حكامنا لا يقرأون و لا يتعلمون ..

اقدر غيرتك علي وطنك مصر و حبك لها هذا شئ جميل لم نعد نجده كثيرا في الشعب المصري بعدما كره نظام مبارك الشعب في الوطن و دفع الكثيرين اللي محاولة الهروب من الوطن باسرع وقت .. فقط اخي العزيز لا اريد ان يكون موضوعك زريعة لاي حاقد يستغل الفرصة للوقيعة بين العرب و يتحول الموضوع ليكون كنوعية المواضيع التي اراها في المنتديات الاخري التي لا هم لها سوي سب العرب لبعضهم البعض و سب المذاهب لبعضهم البعض ..
اخي العزيز اقدر قلمك و احترمه و ارجو ان تكون قد فهمت وجهة نظري و في انتظار عودتك ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*شكراً يارامي على موضوعك عن الصداقة المتينة بين كتر والكيان الصهيوني * 




> هل نفهم من هذا مثلاً بأن الدعارة تكون فعلا لا غبار عليه إذا مارستها نساء الحي جميعا دون إستثناء؟


*ولكنني فهمت بأن مَن كان بيته من زجاج يجيب ألا يقذف الناس بالحجارة - وهذا أقل مايمكن أن يُقال .*





> فانا اؤيد الراي القائل بان النظام المصري و, ليست مصر او شعب مصر , سبب الوكسة المصرية العربية .. لان مصر كدولة زعيمة و رائدة للعرب او بالاصح كانت .. كان يجب علي حكومتها اتخاذ مواقف جدية تجاه اسرائيل و امريكا من البداية


*ســؤال
ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر  من البداية في ظل إلتزامها الدولي والإقليمي ببنود معاهدة السلام التي لم يخرقها الطرف الآخر  ؟

ســؤال آخر 
ماهي المواقف والإجراءات والخطوات الجدية والشديدة التي إتخذتها أي دولة عربية أو إسلامية ( ماعدا فنزويلاً التي ليست عربية ولا إسلامية ولا حتى شرق أوسطية ) إتجاه القضية الفلسطينية أو القضايا الذاتية في الثلاثين سنة الماضية حتى تحذو مصر حذوها ؟* 





> ولكن دعني اسالك ماذا فعلت مصر في هذه الحرب اعتبرني فتاه جاهله لا علم لها بما يحدث ولكن قل لي ماالدور الذي لعبته مصر لوقف العدوان على غزة وان كانت مصر لم تفعل ما يضر الفلسطينيين اشرح لي ارجوك* لماذا اغلقت مصر معبر رفح*   لماذا تتزامن مشكله معبر رفح مع الحرب على غزة 
> كان بامكان مصر ان تفتح معبر رفح للمرضى والمساعدات لا ان تبقى سيارات الاسعاف وهي مليئة بالجرحى ساعات طويله تنتظر السماح لها بالمرور  فماذا كانت حكومة مصر تنتظر لتعطي الاذن لاشخاص مصابين  ارجو الاجابه 
> 
> اما بالنسبه اننا نهاجم مصر فهذا ليس صحيحا وانما نهاجم حكومة تواطئت مع القيادة الفلسطينيه الحاليه والسعودية والاردن واسرائيل  وباراك اوباما  فجميع هؤلاء اتفقوا على انهاء  حماس وكل لك له هدفه وغايته 
> 
> وماذا فعلت مصر حتى لا نكون مجانين ونصدق او نرشح قطر


*إلى أين ذهبت كل تلك المعونات وأعمال الإغاثة التي ذهبت إلى رفح - هل ظلت موجودة هناك في رفح ولم تمر إلى القطاع - عبر معبر رفح  ؟
ومن أين أتي كل هؤلاء المصابين والجرحى ( شفاهم الله وعافاهم )  في مستشفيات رفح والعريش والقاهرة ؟
ماذا تعنيه أختنا الكريمة بفتح معبر رفح ! ؟ أو ماهو المقصود بفتحه ! ؟*

----------


## كلنا غزة

*ولكن حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل من ظلم غزة*

----------


## كلنا غزة

*إلى أين ذهبت كل تلك المعونات وأعمال الإغاثة التي ذهبت إلى رفح - هل ظلت موجودة هناك في رفح ولم تمر إلى القطاع - عبر معبر رفح  ؟
ومن أين أتي كل هؤلاء المصابين والجرحى ( شفاهم الله وعافاهم )  في مستشفيات رفح والعريش والقاهرة ؟
ماذا تعنيه أختنا الكريمة بفتح معبر رفح ! ؟ أو ماهو المقصود بفتحه ! ؟*[/quote]


ما اقصده هو ان المعبر لو فتح كما تقول  لما وقفت سيارات الاسعاف ساعات طويلة تنتظر الاذن بالدخول واجتياز المعبر  ولكن ما رأيناه عكس ما تقول فلقد عانت سيارات الاسعاف كما عانت المساعدات من عدم السماح لها باجتياز المعبر  وقد يعتقد البعض خاطئا ان اهالي غزة يريدون فتح المعبر من اجل ان يتركوا بلادهم ويلجئوا الى مصر هربا من القصف والحرب ولو ذلك صحيحا لراينا تجمعات السكان امام المعبر تتوسل السماح لها بالدخول الاراضي المصرية وهذا لم يحدث ابدا

ولكن ما يحيرني اليوم هو  خطاب  الرئيس  مبارك حين قال نحن سمحنا بفتح معبر رفح منذ الحظة الاولى وما زال حتى هذه اللحظة  
فقط اريد ان تقول لو ان كلامه صحيحا كما يزعم فلماذا واجهت سيارات الاسعاف مشكله عدم المرور  الا اذا كان الرفض من الجيش المصري نفسه  الموجود على الحدود  وان كان هذا صحيحا فهذا معناه شي خطير
 ::(:  


*ولكن حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل من ظلم غزة* [/quote]

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> ولكن ما يحيرني اليوم هو  خطاب  الرئيس  مبارك حين قال نحن سمحنا بفتح معبر رفح منذ الحظة الاولى وما زال حتى هذه اللحظة  
> فقط اريد ان تقول لو ان كلامه صحيحا كما يزعم فلماذا واجهت سيارات الاسعاف مشكله عدم المرور  الا اذا كان الرفض من الجيش المصري نفسه  الموجود على الحدود  وان كان هذا صحيحا فهذا معناه شي خطير


لا داعي للحيرة. 

أولاً وحتى لا يساء الظن بالجيش المصري دون قصد، فالجيش المصري غير موجود بالمعبر ولا على الحدود، ولا يسمح له بذلك. فالاتفاقيات التي وقعتها مصر لا تسمح إلا بتواجد قوات الشرطة وحرس الحدود على حدود سيناء. والله أعلم.

ثانياً. فالأمر كله مليء بالتورية. الإدارة المصرية تدعي أن المعبر مفتوح، لكن هذا لا يمنع وجود تعليمات للعاملين بالمعبر تحدد لهم ما يسمح بمروره من المعبر المفتوح وما لا يسمح بمروره من المعبر المفتوح. وكذلك الأعداد والكميات وهكذا. فعلى سبيل المثال يمكن أن تشاهد تقريراً في الصباح لشاهد عيان من سكان العريش يروي كيف فشل في توصيل معونات عبر معبر رفح لأن السلطات سمحت له فقط بتوصيل الدواء والمواد الطبية ولم تسمح بدخول المواد الغذائية والتموينية. ثم تشاهد كلمة الرئيس في قمة الكويت التي يقول فيها أنه أصدر أوامره بفتح المعبر منذ بداية العدوان، وقد تظن أن هناك ثمة تناقض حتى تقرأ كلمة الرئيس بشيء من التمعن:
*"لقد استمر اللغط حول فتح معبر (رفح) بالتجاهل لحقيقة أنني أمرت بفتحه منذ اليوم الأول للعدوان .. ولايزال مفتوحًا أمام المساعدات والأطقم الطبية والجرحي حتى هذه اللحظة .. "***فالمعبر إذن مفتوح أمام المساعدات والأطقم الطبية. بالطبع كمية المساعدات وعدد أفراد الأطقم الطبية قد يتغير من يوم لآخر حسب التعليمات التي يتلقاها حراس المعبر المفتوح. ويمكن أيضاً بين حين وآخر أن يسمح العاملون على المعبر المفتوح بدخول بعض شاحنات المواد التموينية حسب التعليمات التي لديهم، وهكذا.

** انظر نص الكلمة بموقع وزارة الاستعلامات المصرية: http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Politics/PI...0000001029.htm

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ما اقصده هو ان المعبر لو فتح كما تقول  لما وقفت سيارات الاسعاف ساعات طويلة تنتظر الاذن بالدخول واجتياز المعبر  ولكن ما رأيناه عكس ما تقول فلقد عانت سيارات الاسعاف كما عانت المساعدات من عدم السماح لها باجتياز المعبر  وقد يعتقد البعض خاطئا ان اهالي غزة يريدون فتح المعبر من اجل ان يتركوا بلادهم ويلجئوا الى مصر هربا من القصف والحرب ولو ذلك صحيحا لراينا تجمعات السكان امام المعبر تتوسل السماح لها بالدخول الاراضي المصرية وهذا لم يحدث ابدا
> 
> ولكن ما يحيرني اليوم هو  خطاب  الرئيس  مبارك حين قال نحن سمحنا بفتح معبر رفح منذ الحظة الاولى وما زال حتى هذه اللحظة  
> فقط اريد ان تقول لو ان كلامه صحيحا كما يزعم فلماذا واجهت سيارات الاسعاف مشكله عدم المرور  الا اذا كان الرفض من الجيش المصري نفسه  الموجود على الحدود  وان كان هذا صحيحا فهذا معناه شي خطير
>  
> 
> 
> *ولكن حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل من ظلم غزة*


*أختنا الكريمة كلنا غزة
المعبر مفتوح من الجانب المصري - أوقات الغلق كانت من الجانب الآخر  أو أثناء الغارات الإجرامية الجبانة على القطاع والتي لم تثتثني سيارات الإسعاف وسيارات نقل المعونات والمؤن والمساعدات كما لم تثتثني المستشفيات ودور العبادة  والمدارس والمنازل والأطفال ، وليس من المنطق أن تدخل سيارة الإسعاف لنقل الجرحى والمصابين ليتم قصفها بما فيها من جرحى ومصابين  أو تدخل سيارة نقل أو تريلا محملة بالمساعدات والمؤن والمعونات ليتم قصفها وحرق كل ماتحمله  ولذا كانت هناك أوقات يتم منع الدخول فيها لأن الحالة غير آمنة حتى ولو بنسبة 50 %  والمفروض أن تصل المعونات والمساعدات لأهالي القطاع وليس مجرد رميها لآلة الحرب الإسرائيلية لإحراقها  وأيضاً المفروض أن تدخل سيارات الإسعاف والأطباء لتعود بالجرحى والمصابين وليس لكي تجعل من الجرحى والمصابين هدفاً لنيران المعتدي الذي لايفرق بين دبابة و طفل يعبر الطريق .*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

سؤال واحد فقط .. وقبل عودتي!
لكنه سيحدد الكثير وبناءاً عليه أستطع مناقشتك.
أين تعيش الأخت "كلنا غزة"؟
هل أنت من عرب 48 أم أنك من فلسطيني الخليج أم فلسطيني أوربا أم فلسطيني مصر والأردن ولبنان؟

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> *
> 
> 
> ســؤال
> ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر  من البداية في ظل إلتزامها الدولي والإقليمي ببنود معاهدة السلام التي لم يخرقها الطرف الآخر  ؟
> 
> ســؤال آخر 
> ماهي المواقف والإجراءات والخطوات الجدية والشديدة التي إتخذتها أي دولة عربية أو إسلامية ( ماعدا فنزويلاً التي ليست عربية ولا إسلامية ولا حتى شرق أوسطية ) إتجاه القضية الفلسطينية أو القضايا الذاتية في الثلاثين سنة الماضية حتى تحذو مصر حذوها ؟ 
> 
> *


سلام !!!!!!!!!!!
اي سلام تقصد ؟؟ هل السلام الذي بسببه كان التعاون الزراعي مع اسرائيل و الذي ادي بنا الي عدم خلو اي اسرة مصرية اما من مريض بالكبد او مريض بالسرطان .. و يوما يلو الاخر يسقط مننا العشرات بسبب هذه الامراض و كاننا في حرب و لكن حرب من نوع خاص  .....    و نعم السلام ..
السلام الذي جعل اسرائيل تستطيع ان تتسلح بما تشاء من الاسلحة نووي و بيولوجي و متعارف عليه و غير متعارف عليه .. و نحن محظور علينا ان نعد القوة التي امرنا الله بها حتي نظل مهددين دائما من اسرائيل .. و نعم السلام ..
السلام الذي يجعل يوما وراء الاخر ابنائنا و زهرات شباب وطننا يسقطون علي حدود رفح و الثمن رسالة اعتذار , اقرأها سخرية بنا و منا ,  ليس لها اي قيمة و لا معني .. و لعل هناك ثمن اخر لا نعلمه حتي نسكت علي ذلك .. و نعم السلام ...
.
اخي الفاضل حينما تقرر ان تختم القرآن المرة القادمة باذن الله .. ارجو ان تحصي عدد المرات التي نقض فيها اليهود عهدهم مع خالقهم عز وجل و تفقد ذلك في السنة ايضا لتحصي نقضهم لعهدهم مع الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم .. حينها فقط ستعلم ان السلام العربي الاسرائيلي هو شكل من اشكال الانبطاح العربي و الاستسلام لاسرائيل قبض ثمنه حكامنا وقادتنا لانهم لا يأكلون ثمار مسرطنة و يٌعالجون في افضل مصحات في العالم .. فهم في وادي و نحن في وادي و صدقني هناك عندهم فرق بين الوطن و البلد الذي يحكمونه .. فالحكم مجرد وظيفة , اما الوطن لديهم فهي بنوك سويسرا و مصحات انجلترا و المانيا و شواطئ فرنسا و ايطاليا و النمسا و بدرومات البيت الابيض و الموساد ..
اي سلام هذا الذي يمنع الدول العربية لمساندة بعضها البعض و هم لغة و دين و وطن واحد في حين ان امريكا تستطيع مساعدة اسرائيل بكل المساعدات من اسلحة و مواقف سياسية و قرارات ... الخ  .. تري الم يامرنا الله ان نكون امة واحدة كالجسد الواحد اذا اشتكي منه عضو يسهر علي راحته الجسد كله ..
اخي الفاضل اذا كان هذا هو السلام .. فيا سلام علي ده سلام .. علي وزن اغنية نانسي عجرم .. او لنقل يا سلام علي دة انبطاح ..

اما بالنسبة فيما يخص ما قدمه العرب .. انا قولت ان كل حكام العرب قصروا و كلهم عملاء باعوا القضية ليشتروا مناصبهم .. و الا ما كانوا انتظرو حتي مقتل 1200 شهيد و 5000 جريح و ثلاث اسابيع من الحرب حتي يفكروا ماذا يفعلوا مع اسرائيل ؟؟ و هذه لانهم لم يروا دموع ام تفقد ابنائها امام عينيها و دموع اب عاد يبحث عن اسرته فلم يجد منها احد بعدما دك الصاروخ الاسرائيلي منزله بمن فيه .. و دموع فتاه فقدت ابيها او عائلها .. اشلاء اطفال لم يتيح لهم السلام العربي الاسرائيلي فرصة لتذوق طعم الطفولة و البراءة و المرح ..

 وانا ما زلت ضد اي موضوع يزيد فرقة الشعوب العربية .. لانك و ان كنت تنتقد موقف الحكام و لكن من يقرا و يتفاعل هم الشعوب .. و هذا كان لب وجهة نظري لاخي ابن رشد و ان كنت اقدر جدا غيرته علي وطنه .. 

عموما لحم كل فلسطيني ذاب بالاسلحة الغير مشروعة و تحول في ساعات لهيكل عظمي .. في رقبة الحكام العرب الذي جلبوا لنا السلام .. هذا السلام الذي حتي لم يتح لاهل الشهداء ان يودعوهم بلمس اجسامهم لان لحومهم ذابت .. و هذا هو ثمن السلام ..
في النهاية اود اخي الفاضل ان اسألك سؤال .. اذا سألك الله يوم القيامة عن هؤلاء الشهداء و الجرحي و المشردون و الجهاد لاجلهم  هل ستقول له اننا لم نفعل شيئا ايجابيا لاننا كنا مرتبطون مع اسرائيل بمعاهدة سلام ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## M!sS Roro

.موضووع رائع ومعلومات انا اول مره اعرفها .. بجد تسلم ايدك يا ابن رشد ... 

 .. 

ولكن هناك فرق بين سياسة الكويت لما سمحت بدخول الامريكان عن طريق حدودنا وبين سياسة قطر .. الكويت تريد تخليصهم من صدام وتخليصنا نحن منه .. وجميعنا راينا ردود الشارع العراقي وفرحته عندما تخلصوو من الديكتاتوريه والنظام البعثي العراقي ومن حاكم ...........  الله يرحمه ..

انا مبســوؤوؤوؤؤوطه .لان الحقاائق اتضحت امام الشعب المصري من ناحية حزب الله وقناة الجزيره ودولة قطر وقاعدتها العسكريه وعلاقاتها مع اسرائيل  .. متــآآآبعه .. ولنا عوده ..  :f:  ..

دمت بود ..

----------


## علاء زين الدين

هل يمكن لنا كمصريين أن نكف عن معالجة النقد الموجه إلى مواقف حكومتنا كأنه هجوم علينا كشعب؟ وهل يمكن أن نكف عن النظر إلى قضايانا من منظور تنافسي وكأننا جمهور الأهلي في مقابل جمهور الزمالك؟ 

وهل أطلب الكثير إذا تمنيت أن نبتغ الحق لوجه الله حتى لو كان الحق علينا؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> سلام !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> اما عموما لحم كل فلسطيني ذاب بالاسلحة الغير مشروعة و تحول في ساعات لهيكل عظمي .. في رقبة الحكام العرب الذي جلبوا لنا السلام .. هذا السلام الذي حتي لم يتح لاهل الشهداء ان يودعوهم بلمس اجسامهم لان لحومهم ذابت .. و هذا هو ثمن السلام ..
> في النهاية اود اخي الفاضل ان اسألك سؤال .. اذا سألك الله يوم القيامة عن هؤلاء الشهداء و الجرحي و المشردون و الجهاد لاجلهم  هل ستقول له اننا لم نفعل شيئا ايجابيا لاننا كنا مرتبطون مع اسرائيل بمعاهدة سلام ..
> خالص ودي ..


الأخت شيماء،

ولو أن سؤالك موجه إلى الأخ رامي، ولكنه سؤال يجدر على كل مصري أن يتدبره ويعد لو جواباً. 

وانا لا أعلم أن كانت إجابتي ستشفع لي ولكني سأقول أني "لم أفعل شيئاً إيجابياً بسبب عجزي عن ذلك ولكني تبرأت من موقف حكومتي في السر والعلن في حينه، وظللت أتبرأ منه وأحاول أن أوضح للناس الحق ما استطعت، وحاولت بقدر الإمكان أن أنصر إخواني المستضعفين وإخواني المرابطين بالقلب والقول وأدعو غيري إلى نصرتهم وأدافع عن حقهم وقضيتهم" ولعل ذلك يشفع لي وقت السؤال. 

أرى -والله أعلم- أن هذا هو أضعف الإيمان الذي يقدر عليه اي مواطن مصري.

----------


## كلنا غزة

> [frame="1 80"]سؤال واحد فقط .. وقبل عودتي!
> لكنه سيحدد الكثير وبناءاً عليه أستطع مناقشتك.
> أين تعيش الأخت "كلنا غزة"؟
> هل أنت من عرب 48 أم أنك من فلسطيني الخليج أم فلسطيني أوربا أم فلسطيني مصر والأردن ولبنان؟


[/frame]

سؤال اضحكني كثيرا فما علاقة مكان عيشي بتحديد انتمائي ووجهتي انا فلسطينيه تاثرت لابناء شعبها مما عانوه في القطاع وخذلتها الحكومات

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> سلام !!!!!!!!!!!
> اي سلام تقصد ؟؟ هل السلام الذي بسببه كان التعاون الزراعي مع اسرائيل و الذي ادي بنا الي عدم خلو اي اسرة مصرية اما من مريض بالكبد او مريض بالسرطان .. و يوما يلو الاخر يسقط مننا العشرات بسبب هذه الامراض و كاننا في حرب و لكن حرب من نوع خاص  .....    و نعم السلام ..
> السلام الذي جعل اسرائيل تستطيع ان تتسلح بما تشاء من الاسلحة نووي و بيولوجي و متعارف عليه و غير متعارف عليه .. و نحن محظور علينا ان نعد القوة التي امرنا الله بها حتي نظل مهددين دائما من اسرائيل .. و نعم السلام ..
> السلام الذي يجعل يوما وراء الاخر ابنائنا و زهرات شباب وطننا يسقطون علي حدود رفح و الثمن رسالة اعتذار , اقرأها سخرية بنا و منا ,  ليس لها اي قيمة و لا معني .. و لعل هناك ثمن اخر لا نعلمه حتي نسكت علي ذلك .. و نعم السلام ...
> .
> في النهاية اود اخي الفاضل ان اسألك سؤال .. اذا سألك الله يوم القيامة عن هؤلاء الشهداء و الجرحي و المشردون و الجهاد لاجلهم  هل ستقول له اننا لم نفعل شيئا ايجابيا لاننا كنا مرتبطون مع اسرائيل بمعاهدة سلام ..
> خالص ودي ..


*يبدو ان الإنفعال أخذ منكي مأخذه فحملتيني مسئولية توقيع معاهدة السلام ! ؟ . 
ويبدو ايضاً أنني مَن يستطيع نقضها وإلغائها ! ؟
حاولت فقط أن أوضح لكي أن مصر مقيدة بمعاهدة سلام وبالرغم من هذا كان دورها إتجاه القضية الفلسطينية ( ومازال ) هو الدور العربي الملموس والمحسوس على الساحة  الإقليمية والدولية وفعلت مالم يفعله غيرها .
ومازال السؤال قائماً 
ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر من البداية ( ولم تتخذها ) بدون ذكر لمعاهدة السلام ؟  
وأرجو ألا تشتمل الإجابة على تحميلي مسئولية العدوان الإسرائيلي الإجرامي الغاشم على قطاع غزة أو نتائج معاهدة السلام  مع إسرائيل  - السؤال محدد ويحتاج لإجابة محددة .*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

حقاً أضحكتك؟
جيد .. يسعدني أني أدخلت البهجة اليك.



> وكانك تقول بان قطر لا يسعها ابدا ان تطمح وان حاولت ان تظهر بمظهر المنقذ الذي يلبي الاغاثة وقد نجحت ونشكرها لدعمها ولكن دعني اسالك ماذا فعلت مصر في هذه الحرب اعتبرني فتاه جاهله لا علم لها بما يحدث ولكن قل لي ماالدور الذي لعبته مصر لوقف العدوان على غزة وان كانت مصر لم تفعل ما يضر الفلسطينيين ا


ولماذا كأني؟
سأقلها لك دون "كأني"
قطر كدولة وحكومة وحاكم .. دولة قذرة .. أكبر مرتع للأمريكان في العالم كله .. نسبة الأمريكان فيها الى الشعب القطري أكبر من نسبتهم الى الشعب العراقي في دولة محتلة كالعراق! .. منها خرجت لاسرائيل القنابل العنقودية التي ضربت الجنوب اللبناني .. وفيها سجن واستجوب الرئيس العراقي الراحل صدام حسين.
قطر كدولة .. دولة منافقة .. دولة تظهر وجه حر صاحب اعلام حر .. الا أنها في حقيقة الواقع كما قال لي حافظ الميرازي مرة وبعد أن استقال منها (المقدم الأول لبرنامج من واشنطن فيها) حرية ممنوحة لا حرية مكتسبة، والحرية الممنوحة لمن لا يعلم تظل بحدود وخطوط حمراء .. والا فأين تغطياتها من زيارات المسئولين الاسرائيليين الكبار للعاصمة القطرية الدوحة؟
أين هي من أخبار وزير خارجيتها وقد كان متواجداً في الشقة التي اشتراها لاجازاته في مصيف نهاريا الاسرائيلي؟
أين هي من كل ذلك؟
الجزيرة تلجأ لنظام البروباجندا والفرقعة وتأليب الشوارع واستثارة الناس أحايين عدة ((بالباطل)) ورغم ذلك لا تتخطى حدودها مع النظام القطري وتبقى عمياء على دنسه وقاذوراته .. باختصار مثلها وبالنسبة لي أسوأ ألف مرة من أي اعلام حكومي سلبي لا يكشف عورات بلده أو عورات غيره.
السلبية أهون من النفاق والتأليب والتهييج دون مصداقية حقيقية.
الجزيرة نفسها تمارس التطبيع بأقذر صوره.
نشرت عدد من الصحف العربية ان تسيبي ليفني اتصلت هاتفياً بوزير الخارجية القطري طالبة منه أن يتيح لها المجال للتعبير عن وجهة النظر الاسرائيلية وأسباب اسرائيل في حربها الأخيرة على غزة فطالب المسئولين في الجزيرة باستضافتها وقد كان .. شاهدنا بعد الخبر المنشور ليفني وقادة العمليات العسكرية الاسرائيلية في الجزيرة بالفعل .. هل هذه هي الجزيرة التي تصفقون لها؟
تقولي قطر فعلت ونشكرها ومصر ماذا فعلت واعتبرني فتاة جاهلة!
أنت فعلاً جاهلة أختاه، لكن ياليت المشكلة في جهلكم وحده. 
أولاً من الظلم العظيم والافتراء والجحود والنكران وعدم الانصاف والتجبر أن تضعي نظام بائس كالنظام القطري في مقارنة بدولة مثل مصر دفعت ولازالت تدفع من دماء أبناءها ومن قوطها الكثير.
ألا يخجلك كفلسطينية أنه لم يسقط لمصر صريعاً ضابط واحد من ضباط حدودها منذ حرب 1973 بيد الصهاينة وسقط الأن على أيدي فلسطينية؟ 
مصر عبد الناصر ومصر السادات ومصر مبارك .. ثلاثتهم ورغم أي اختلاف لنا مع ثلاثتهم .. أقولها بملء فاه لم تقدم دولة أو دويلة واحدة ما قدمته تلك البلد في أي عهد من عهود أولئك الثلاثة لفلسطين وقضية فلسطين .. اتقوا الله فيها وخافوه!
مصر خاضت لأجل هذه القضية أربع حروب خسرت فيها من أبنائا أكثر مما خسر الفلسطينيون أنفسهم خلال ستين عام .. خسرت أرضاً تعادل ثلاثة أمثال مساحة فلسطين التاريخية واستعادتها حرباً وسلماً. 
آلأن قطر أدخلت معوناتها عن طريق مطار بن جوريون صارت مشكورة ونتسائل ماذا فعلت مصر في مقابل ذلك؟
وتقولي لي لماذا أغلقت المعبر؟!
كيف يعالج الجرحى والمصابون الأن في مستشفيات رفح والعريش والاسماعيلية والقاهرة ان كان المعبر مغلق؟
هل طاروا؟
كيف وصلت حالات فلسطينية تعالج حالياً في السعودية وليبيا وتركيا و بعض البلدان الأوربية؟ 
هل حملتهم ملائكة مجنحة من غزة اليهم أم خرجوا من مطارات القاهرة والعريش؟ 
كيف وصل أولئك الجرحى ان كانت مصر تغلق المعبر وتوقف سيارات الاسعاف خارجه يا ظلمة؟
كيف دخلت معونات الهلال الأحمر ومعونات ليبيا والسعودية والكويت وبعض المعونات القطرية الى فلسطين ان كان المعبر مغلق؟
أكثر من سبعمائة طن من الدواء والكساء والغذاء دخلوا من معبر رفح وتقولي لي مغلق!!!
أنا نفسي عضو من أعضاء شباب الهلال الأحمر ولي زملاء وأصدقاء ذهبوا لرفح ينقلوا مساعداتهم لاخوتهم الفلسطينيين! .. ولي أصدقاء أخريين بمبادرة منهم ودون الانتماء أو الاعتماد على أي جهة زاروا معهد ناصر حيث يعالج عدد من اخوانهم هناك فدعوا الله لهم واستنصروه لهم .. هل ستكذبيني أنتِ وتكذبي ما أفعله ويفعله زملائي وأصدقائي من فرشتك ومتكئك ومجلسك الذي أجزم أنه يبعد عن فلسطين التي تتحدثي عنها أميالاً وأميال؟
من الذي ضغط على الصليب الأحمر وأرسل له رسالة يطلب منه المساعدة في الالحاح على اسرائيل للحصول على طرق مؤمنة لنقل الحالات والمساعدات من والى فلسطين حتى حصل على ما أراد؟
بالطبع لا تعرفي بذلك ولم تسمعي به.
من الذي خاطب واستقبل مبعوثيين الاتحاد الأوربي وأمين عام الأمم المتحدة ورؤساء الدول ورؤساء وزارات الحكومات الأجنبية وكان الأسرع في التعاطي مع الحدث والأنشط باتصالاته والضاغط على العالم الأكبر؟!
حسن نصر الله الذي اكتفى بخطبتين أم الشاب بشار الذي فعل مثله أم صاحب قطر وقد ظل لمدة 20 يوم يطالب بعقد قمة عربية ولما فشل عقد مؤتمر الدوحة بحضور ايراني؟
القاهرة يا ظلمة كانت يومياً تستقبل زائر جديد منذ اندلاع العدوان .. كانت صاحبة مبادرة عرضتها على الجميع .. تشاورت مع حماس واسرائيل وأمريكا بخصوصها .. كانت خلية نحل لا تهدأ .. ترسل رسائلها وتخاطب العالم كله مطالبة بايقاف العدوان الاسرائيلي في وقت كان عرب الحناجر فيه يخوضوا معاركهم الكلامية التي لا تنتهي أمام أغنام تتراص بغباء مجحف معجبة بالبلاغة وحسن البيان وكفى.







لا أقول ان مصر فعلت ما عليها ولا أتباهى بها وأتفاخر .. فقد كنت آمل لو طردت السفير الاسرائيلي شر طردة وأنهت التطبيع وجرمته .. لكن ذلك لا يعني انها لم تكن حقاً أفضل من تحرك وأكثر من تحرك والا فأرجوكم اعتبروني أنا الجاهل وأخبروني ماذا فعل غيرها باستثناء الخطب العصماء في الأزمة الأخيرة؟
وان كنت اعتبرتي قطر رائدة أو مشكورة لأنها أرسلت معونات من مطار بن جوريون الاسرائيلي وان كان المعيار بالمعونات فكم دفعت مصر عن طريق معبر رفح من معونات وكم دفعت قطر عبر مطار بن جوريون؟
كم طن من المساعدات دخل من رفح وكم طن وصل الى مطار بن جوريون؟
ذلك طبعاً ان كان المعيار بالمعونات .. هل تدري أختاه ما المشكلة؟
المشكلة أن الاعلام بوحيه وسحره عليكم أختزل القضية الفلسطينية في معابر وتم اختزال المعابر في معبر رفح وتم اختزال معبر رفح في الدور المصري والتشكيك فيه! 
حسن نصر الله الجعجاع كل ما فعله أنه خطب خطباً عصماء .. ياليته ضرب صاروخ واحد لأقدر مهاجمته لغيره فأستشهد بنضاله وأقارنه بغيره عن احترام واعتراف .. أبداً كيف يحدث ذلك؟
سرعان ما نفى المغوار لاسرائيل صلته بضرب الصواريخ التي ضربت من لبنان!
مشكلتنا الحقيقية هي أنه لازال في بلادنا سذج كثيرين لم يتعلموا بعد ولازالوا يقعوا فرائس ملحمة النضال حتى آخر بحة صوت عربي!



مشكلتكم أنكم لم تتعلموا بعد ولازلتم ضحايا عرب الحناجر.

أكثر من ألف قتيل وأكثر من خمسة آلاف جريح ويتحدثوا عن نصرهم المجانين .. أي سلطة تلك التي ترمي بشعبها الى التهلكة وتتسبب في ابادته ثم تتحدث عن انتصارها .. أي جنون وجنوح وشذوذ فكري هذا؟
والله ان مكانهم الوحيد هو مستشفى الأمراض العقلية!!! 



> اما بالنسبه اننا نهاجم مصر فهذا ليس صحيحا وانما نهاجم حكومة تواطئت مع القيادة الفلسطينيه الحاليه والسعودية والاردن واسرائيل وباراك اوباما فجميع هؤلاء اتفقوا على انهاء حماس وكل لك له هدفه وغايته


مع احترامي لكن حقاً لا أجد الا القول بأن قولك ذلك لا يخرج الا عن مجانين!
حتى اوباما الذي لم يتسلم منصبه الا وأنا أكتب سطوري هذه جعلتيه عضواً في مؤامرة خيالية شارك فيها كل أولئك اتفقوا فيها كلهم ضد حماس المسكينة وحدها!!!
وما المانع .. حتى يتفرق دمها بين القبائل!!!
يال العبقرية والخيال الجامح!
مهما كانت الاختلافات السياسية بين دولة عربية ونظام سياسي خارجي أو فصيل سياسي خارجي .. من ذلك المجنون الذي على استعداد لأن يتسبب في مقتل الآلاف من أبناء عروبته وملته ودينه ويستبيح دمائهم لمجرد احراج فصيل سياسي معين؟ .. لماذا تهولوا من حجم حماس بهذا الشكل الغير معقول؟!
وكأنها تهدد عروشهم جميعاً ولابد لهم وأن يغتالوها بكراً!!
ثم هل قتل أولئك الآلاف هو السبيل الوحيد للتخلص من حماس برأيك؟
هل هذه هي النتيجة المنطقية التي تفتق اليها ذهنك العبقري الملم المرتب الواعي سيدتي؟
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  :Biggrin: 



> اما بالنسبه لتوجان فيصل فهي يا عزيزي ليست بكاتبه اردنيه فقط وانما هي نائب اردنيه سابقه اذن فهي ليست بالجاهله التي لا تعرف ماذا تكتب او تقول وهي ليست بالمنافقه فقد شاهدتها


لم تضيفي لي معلومة جديدة.
أعلم أن توجان معارضة وأعلم أنها نائبة برلمانية وأعلم أن الحكومة الأردنية تضايقها.
لكن ذلك كله عندي سواء ولا يعنيني .. لأن من يرفع بلد بتاريخ دولة كدولة قطر الى منزلة مثل هذه المنزلة لابد وأن يكن واحد من اثنان اما أحمق واما منافق.
هي اما جاهلة حمقاء وأستغرب أن تكن كاتبة ونائبة وفي الوقت ذاته جاهلة واما أن تكن منافقة.



> فقد شاهدتها وسمعتها وليس على الجزيرة الفضائيه المدسوسه كما تزعم وانما سمعتها على المنار


ما هذه السذاجة؟
هل تعني رؤيتك اياها على المنار الشيعية أني أزعم رؤيتها، وأنها لم تظهر على الجزيرة القطرية؟!!! 
هل أطلعتك على تعاقدها الحصري كما هو تعاقد نجوم الكاسيت والاسطوانات مع المنار الشيعية؟
هل نتحدث عن نجمة لفضائية اخبارية معينة كما هو حال نجوم روتانا وميلودي؟  :O O: 



> ودعنا لا ننسى ان كنت لا تعلم صعوبه التحدث بحرية عن الامور السياسيه مثلا لا يستطيع احد حتى الشعب في الشارع ان يتحدث او يلوم الحكومات لان مصيره السجن ولا اعتقد ان احدا مثلنا نحن الفلسطينيين


أبشري .. قد ارتقى الى مراتبكم البعض.
الحريات في مصر ولبنان جيدة نسبياً .. لو دخلتي على مواقع يوتيوب لوجدتي آلاف من ملفات الفيديو رفعها مصريين تسب رئيسهم أو تسخر منه .. ولو سرتي في الشوارع لوجدتي المواطن العادي يسخر من حاكمه وحكومته علناً في المواصلة العامة وربما تكن سخريته من الحاكم من باب الدردشة مع أمين الشرطة أو عسكري المرور!
تلك الصور أزعم أنها لا توجد في أي بلد عربي أخر باستثناء هذان البلدان .. ربما الأمور فيها بعض النسبية في تونس والجزائر.



> اما بخصوص الجزيرة الفضائيه فنحن العرب عندنا مفهوم ان من يقول الحقيقة فهو مدسوس خائن يريد ان يشوه العقل العربي وهو يضر الاعلام العربي لا يفيده وان كانت كذلك فما مصلحتها ان تنقل وقائع الحرب والمؤتمرات والاحداث المشرفة وغير المشرفة


عظيم جداً .. أجيبي لي اذن على هذه الأسئلة واقنعيني برأيك .. وان كنت لا تعلمي كل ما سيذكر فاعترفي بأمانة أن المعلومة كانت تنقصك.
برأيك ما الذي يفعله ضابط اتصالات المارينز الأمريكي الأسبق جوش راشنغ في القناة المحترمة؟
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تتصل وزيرة الخارجية الاسرائيلية بوزير خارجية الدولة التي مولت القناة وتتفاخر طوال الوقت بها وتطلب منه أن تنقل للرأي العام العربي أسباب اسرائيل ووجهة نظرها في الحرب على غزة فيستجيب ويأمر بدوره القائمين على القناة فيستضيفوها ويستضيفوا قادة العمليات العسكرية المشاركة في الحرب؟
ألم تشاهدي هذه اللقاءات هي الأخرى وكنتي تشاهدي توجان الفيصل على المنار حينها؟
أم أنك علمتي بها ولم تعلمي بالمكالمة؟
ان كان الأخير فأؤكد لك أني علمت بأمر المكالمة وقرأت خبرها في الصحف قبل استضافة أمراء الحرب الاسرائيلية على الجزيرة.
برأيك لماذا لا يقدم الضيف المصري دوماً على انه مصري ويكتفى بالقول انه خبير أو كاتب أو أستاذ جامعة عربي؟ .. هل هي دوماً صدف؟
برأيك لماذا لم تتحدث الجزيرة على زيارات ليفني وبيريز وغيرهم الى الدوحة؟
برأيك لماذا لم تتحدث الجزيرة عن لقاءات المسئوليين القطريين بنظرائهم الاسرائيليين في الخارج؟
برأيك لماذا لم تتحدث الجزيرة عن مقابلة أمير قطر ببيريز وعن تجول الأخير في شوارع الدوحة ومصافحته لبناتها قبل أبنائها والتقاطهم الصور معه وكأنه مايكل جاكسون زمانه؟
برأيك لماذا لم تتحدث الجزيرة أبداً عن قاعدة العديد الأمريكية أكبر قاعدة أمريكية خارج الأراضي الأمريكية في العالم .. هل يمكن توقع ان كل ذلك لا يحمل معنى؟
هل من المفترض أن أصدق أنه من المنطقي والطبيعي ألا يتفتق ذهن معد من جيوش المعدين العرب العاملين بالجزيرة على فكرة برنامج أو حلقة برنامج تتحدث عن القاعدة الأمريكية الأكبر في العالم والتي انطلقت منها الطائرات الأمريكية غازية للعراق ومنها صدرت القنابل العنقودية لاسرائيل وضربت بها لبنان وفيها سجن الرئيس العراقي؟ .. هل من الطبيعي ألا تجذب كل هذه الأحداث فضول المعدين ونشاطاتهم ووجهات نظرهم الى القاعدة الأمريكية التي يمروا عليها يومياً وهم في طريقهم الى عملهم؟
برأيك ما الذي قدمه خنفر مدير القناة أثناء زيارته لاسرائيل وبعد غلق اسرائيل لمكاتب الجزيرة فيها والغائها لتراخيص صحفيينهم لتعود اسرائيل عن فعلها وتعيد التراخيص والمكاتب؟!
برأيك ما الذي يعنيه لي زيارة مسئوليين اسرائيليين على رأسهم ليفني لمقر الجزيرة في الدوحة أثناء مشاركتها في مؤتمر الديمقراطية والتنمية والتجارة الحرة ونشر صحف اسرائيلية وأردنية لأنباء هذه الزيارة؟ 
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي من يقومون بعمليات في الاراضي الفلسطينية شهداء بينما تسميهم نسختها الإنجليزية انتحاريين؟ 
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي المناهضين للاحتلال الامريكي في العراق بالمقاومة بينما تسميهم نسختها الانجليزية محاربين؟ 
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي العمليات الفدائية في العراق وفلسطين بالعمليات الاستشهادية بينما تسميها نسختها الانجليزية العمليات الإنتحارية؟ 
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي طالبان والقاعدة بالمجاهدين بينما تسميهم نسختها الانجليزية بفلول الارهابيين؟
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي حزب الله بالمقاومة الاسلامية ينما تسميهم نسختها الانجليزية مليشيا حزب الله؟
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي الجيش الاسرائيلي جيش الاحتلال بينما تسميهم نسختها الانجليزية الأمن الاسرائيلي؟
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي الجيش الامريكي في العراق بالاحتلال الأمريكي ينما تسميهم نسختها الانجليزية القوات المتعددة الجنسيات؟ 
برأيك كيف أصف قناة تسمي المتدينيين السعوديين بالتيار السلفي بينما تسميهم نسختها الانجليزية الوهابية "وهابيزم"؟!!! 
هل اقتنعتي الأن كم نحن شعب ساذج؟!!
كيف تريديني أن أعتبر قناة كان شمعون بيريز فيها أول شخصية سياسية تظهرعلى قناة الجزيرة الإنجليزية لينتقد حماس ويصفها بالارهابية بينما كانت الجزيرة العربية وقتها تنقل مقتطفات من مؤتمر شعبي لحماس؟!
الجزيرة أجادت وبمهنية عالية كيف تستميل شعوب خواء تقتات على الخطب والصراخ وإجترار الغبن واللطم على الماضي ثم خاطبت الغرب بلغة هادئه تقدمية حتى كأنها نسخه عن البي بي سي الانجليزية.

شئتم أو أو أبيتم صدمتم مما ذكرته لكم لتوي أو لم تصدموا .. لا يوجد في العالم العربي كله قناة عربية واحدة بما في ذلك الجزيرة ليست خاضعة لأيدلوجية الدولة التي تحتضنها .. بمعنى أخر لا توجد قناة عربية واحدة حرة .. هل ستصدقوني ان قلت لكم أني كنت أكثر منكم اعجاباً بالجزيرة؟
أي والله كنت كذلك .. مع الوقت أحسستها مهولة .. تلجأ للبروباجندا وتأليب الشوارع العربية وبث نيران الفتن واتهامات العمالة فيها .. صراخ وعويل ولطم خدود وخطابة فارغة لا تقدم ولا تؤخر .. سرعان ما بدأت أتسائل وأقارن بين تغطياتها وهجومها الكاسح على دولة مثل مصر وبين صمتها المريب على أمور تستحق السؤال والتحليل خاصة بقطر مثلاً .. يوماً بعد يوم صرت أمقتها وأشمئز من أساليب تغطياتها.
وانكم والله لو تفكرتم قليلاً وأعملتم العقل لوصلتم لنفس ما وصلت اليه.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

تعديل.......

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

عزيزتي شيماء
كوني منطقية .. الرجل لم يدافع عن معاهدة سلام ولم يقل انه سلام عادل!
كلنا نقر بكل ما قلتيه في انفعالك .. الرجل كل ما قاله .. ما الذي يتعين على مصر أن تفعله وفعله غيرها؟
أنا عن نفسي أجبت على سؤاله من وجهة نظري في ردي السابق الذي أحاول ارساله من البارحة وقبل رده وأعجز.
مصر كان يتعين عليها أن تفعل أكثر والأكثر بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي وتجريم التطبيع.
ذلك رأيي الشخصي.
لكنها تبقى رغم ذلك أكثر من فعل.
والا فحدثونا وأخبرونا عن صنيع غيرها؟
***
أستاذ علاء
سؤالها كان موجه الى الأخ سيف الدين بناءاً على رد سابق منه ليس لي
ثم أرجوك أحسن تقييم المتحدثين
لدينا الأن في موضوعنا هذا مثالان حيّان على عقلية المواطن العربي
أحدهما تحركه الخطب العصماء .. اسلوب اللطم والصراخ والجعجعة فيلغي العقل والمنطق ويرتكن الى اتهامات الخيانة والعمالة وما أسهلها، وأخر شرب وتجرع حتى تكرع من الاعلام الحكومي حتى أفسد له عقله ولم يعد يقوى على استخدامه.
والحمد لله رب العالمين أني لست من أي منهما.



> ولكن هناك فرق بين سياسة الكويت لما سمحت بدخول الامريكان عن طريق حدودنا وبين سياسة قطر .. الكويت تريد تخليصهم من صدام وتخليصنا نحن منه .. وجميعنا راينا ردود الشارع العراقي وفرحته عندما تخلصوو من الديكتاتوريه والنظام البعثي العراقي ومن حاكم ........... الله يرحمه ..


لا تعليق.

----------


## م.محمد ذهني

> ولماذا كأني؟
> سأقلها لك دون "كأني"
> قطر كدولة وحكومة وحاكم .. دولة قذرة .. أكبر مرتع للأمريكان في العالم كله ..


أخي العزيز ابن رشد أظنك وقعت فيما حذرت منه قبل ذلك و هو الانجراف وراء موضة السب العربي الحالي، لأن بهذا الأسلوب توقع أن يرد أحد القطريين بأن مصر أيضا دولة قذرة و أكيد سيكون له مبرراته، هذا تحفظ فقط على استخدام لفظ القذارة.



> ألا يخجلك كفلسطينية أنه لم يسقط لمصر صريعاً ضابط واحد من ضباط حدودها منذ حرب 1973 بيد الصهاينة وسقط الأن على أيدي فلسطينية؟


أظن هذه المعلومة يجانبها الصواب، لأن هناك العديد من الجنود المصريين الذين قتلوا على الحدود المصرية بأيدي اسرائيليين، لا أعرف العدد حقيقة، لكن الحادث تكرر و الغريب أن الاعلام غض الطرف عن هذه الحوادث ليهيأ للقارئ أنها نيران اسرائيلية صديقة على رأي الكاتب فهمي هويدي، و على النقيض هلل الاعلام لمقتل ضابط في *تبادل لاطلاق النار* على الحدود مع الفلسطينيين.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أعتذر عن الانفعال .. بخصوص التصحيح فعد لما قلته أخي محمد ولاحظ أني قلت "ضابط" .. تلك أول مرة يسقط لنا فيها ضابط على الحدود منذ وقف اطلاق النار في 28 أكتوبر 1973
تلك المعلومة صحيحة وليست خاطئة.
بالنسبة لعدد قتلاك من الجنود بأيدي اسرائيلية فهم ليسوا أكثر من ثلاثة .. مرة قتل لنا فيهم جنديان ووقتها كتب مصطفى بكري مقاله الشهير .. قامت الدنيا واعتبرنا حكومتنا حكومة مهانة (وهي كذلك) وطالبناها بموقف أقوى لكنها للأسف قبلت باعتذار اسرائيلي في نهاية الأمر.
ومرة أخرى قتل فيها ثالث نظن أنه قتل بنيران اسرائيلية ولم يؤكد ذلك أي طرف.
أما عن عدد قتلانا بأيدي عربية مسلمة من الجانب الفلسطيني فحدث ولا حرج ..
في كل هجوم على الحدود يسقطوا لهم عدد من القتلى .. أنا نفسي لم أعد أعرف العدد.
ثم يا أخي قيامة الصحفيين والصحف المصرية قامت بعد مقتل الجنديين فكيف تقل ان الاعلام يغض الطرف؟
ثم ان الأمر لا يؤخذ هكذا .. أنا شخصياً أو أنت أو أي عاقل لو قتل له أخاً برصاص اسرائيلي لما حزن عليه وفخر به واعتبره شهيداً عند الله .. المخزي والمحزن والمؤلم والغير مفهوم أن يكن كل هذا الكم من الرصاص رصاص فلسطيني لا اسرائيلي!
يا ليته كان اسرائيلي .. والله أقلها لك من كل قلبي ياليته كان اسرائيلي .. لما كنت حزنت حينها هذا الحزن.
بالمناسبة أتفق معك أخي في كل كلمة قلتها في ردك الأول .. لم تسنح لي الفرصة التأكيد على اتفاقي معك.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> ألا يخجلك كفلسطينية أنه لم يسقط لمصر صريعاً ضابط واحد من ضباط حدودها منذ حرب 1973 بيد الصهاينة وسقط الأن على أيدي فلسطينية؟



المخجل بحق هو أن السلاح المصري لم يرفع من بعد ١٩٧٣ إلا في وجه المسلمين؟

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> المخجل بحق هو أن السلاح المصري لم يرفع من بعد ١٩٧٣ إلا في وجه المسلمين؟


أذلك هو ما قدرك عليه الله؟
من هم المسلمين الذين رفع السلاح المصري في وجوههم؟

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> أذلك هو ما قدرك عليه الله؟


أشكر لك أسلوبك الموضوعي المتأدب وأسأل الله أن يقدرني ويقدرك على ابتغاء الحق بإخلاص.




> من هم المسلمين الذين رفع السلاح المصري في وجوههم؟


راجع الحالات التي استخدم فيها السلاح المصري بشكل لا يخالف الأوامر منذ دخلنا مرحلة الاتفاقيات مع إسرائيل.

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> *يبدو ان الإنفعال أخذ منكي مأخذه فحملتيني مسئولية توقيع معاهدة السلام ! ؟ . 
> ويبدو ايضاً أنني مَن يستطيع نقضها وإلغائها ! ؟
> حاولت فقط أن أوضح لكي أن مصر مقيدة بمعاهدة سلام وبالرغم من هذا كان دورها إتجاه القضية الفلسطينية ( ومازال ) هو الدور العربي الملموس والمحسوس على الساحة  الإقليمية والدولية وفعلت مالم يفعله غيرها .
> ومازال السؤال قائماً 
> ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر من البداية ( ولم تتخذها ) بدون ذكر لمعاهدة السلام ؟  
> وأرجو ألا تشتمل الإجابة على تحميلي مسئولية العدوان الإسرائيلي الإجرامي الغاشم على قطاع غزة أو نتائج معاهدة السلام  مع إسرائيل  - السؤال محدد ويحتاج لإجابة محددة .*


اخي العزيز / سيف الدين ..
عفوا ان كنت انفعلت و لكن الحديث عن معاهدة السلام و السلام مع الكيان الصهيوني يرفع ضغطي .. عذرا اخي الفاضل ..
اخي الفاضل كنت منتظرة هذا الرد بدرجة كبيرة .. انا لا احملك اخي الفاضل مسئولية المعاهدة او نقضها .. و لكن لنكن واقعيين و لنفترض ان الشارع الذي تسكن به به تاجر مخدرات .. و علي اعتبار انك لا تسطيع الابلاغ عنه مثلا .. اليس من اضعف الايمان ان تستنكر فعله حتي و لو في نفسك ..
هذا ما قصدته اذا كان حكامنا حاسبهم الله وضعونا في وضع السلام مع اسرائيل و معاهدة السلام , يجب ان نعلن نحن موقفنا من رفضها و عدم الاعتراف بها حتي و ان تقيدت الجاهات الرسمية بها .. لا ادري اخي الفاضل هل تعلم اطفالك او ستعلمهم مستقبلا ان اسرائيل بيننا و بينها سلام و انها تستحق هذا السلام و انك لو وجدت منتجا مكتوب عليه " صنع في اسرائيل " استخدمه فورا لاننا في سلام معها .. هل لو كنت مدرسا او استاذ جامعة ستعلم ابنائك الطلاب ذلك .. ان مشاركتك السابقة اشعرتني انك تصدق اكذوبة السلام مع اسرائيل و تدافع عنها و هذه كارثة اكبر من كارثة السلام نفسها .. ان يعصر لنا اعدائنا خمر الخداع فنتجرعها حتي الثمالة و يضعون سيناريوهات الانبطاح فنصدقها و نعيشها و ندافع عنها .. اي عدل في الكون يقول ان اسرئيل تنشر قواتها علي الحدود و نحن لا .. اي عدل يقول ان اسرائيل تتسلح خفية و علنا و نحن لا يحق لنا التسلح لحماية انفسنا .. و هل انت راض اخي الكريم عن هذا السلام ..
و هل تعتقد اخي الفاضل ان اسرائيل فعلا لا تنقض السلام معنا  مرارا و تكرارا .. اذا كان الامر كذلك لماذا يقتل شبابنا علي حدود رفح .. لا ادري؟؟

اما بخصوص ما كان لمصر ان تفعله و لم تفعله .. و ما سأقوله الان لا اقصد به مصر فقط و لكن اي دولة لها علاقات مع اسرائيل .. كان يجب علي كل دولة عربية ان توقف  اي معاهدات سلام او تطبيع مع اسرائيل حتي تنسحب من كل الاراضي العربية المحتلة من قبلها ..
و ان لم يحدث ذلك يجب علي كل دولة عربية لديها سفارة اسرائيلية في اول يوم من الاعتداءات الاسرائلية علي اي ارض عربية ان يتم طرد السفير الاسرائيلي فورا و سحب السفير المصري .. و يجب ان يجتمع القادة العرب علي تغيير اتفاقيات السلام مع اسرائيل ببنود تراعي الطرفين و تعطي الحق للعرب بنقض المعاهدة اذا ما فعلت اسرائيل ذلك ..
و اعتقد ان ما توصلت اليه قمة الدوحة من قرار بقطع العلاقات مع اسرائيل و احتمال مناقشة نفس قرارات القمة في قمة الكويت كان احد اسباب  وقف الحرب و لكن لماذا لم يحدث هذا منذ اول يوم في الحصار  .. و هل كان القلق و التنديد و الاستنكار كافيا ام انه الانتظار حتي تحقق اسرائيل اهدافها ..ثم عقد القمم حفظا لماء الوجه امام شعوبهم  ..  اننا نعيش تمثيلية السلام مع اسرائيل و القادة الوطنيين الذين يسهرون الليل لاجل عيون شعوبهم .. و لا ادري متي النهاية لهذه التمثيلية السخيفة التي ادت بالعرب الي ما نحن فيه ..
اشكرك اخي الفاضل ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هي كذلك اذن
ردود بنظام انظر الكتاب
حسناً .. لك الشكر على الافادة الثرية

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> الأخت شيماء،
> 
> ولو أن سؤالك موجه إلى الأخ رامي، ولكنه سؤال يجدر على كل مصري أن يتدبره ويعد لو جواباً. 
> 
> وانا لا أعلم أن كانت إجابتي ستشفع لي ولكني سأقول أني "لم أفعل شيئاً إيجابياً بسبب عجزي عن ذلك ولكني تبرأت من موقف حكومتي في السر والعلن في حينه، وظللت أتبرأ منه وأحاول أن أوضح للناس الحق ما استطعت، وحاولت بقدر الإمكان أن أنصر إخواني المستضعفين وإخواني المرابطين بالقلب والقول وأدعو غيري إلى نصرتهم وأدافع عن حقهم وقضيتهم" ولعل ذلك يشفع لي وقت السؤال. 
> 
> أرى -والله أعلم- أن هذا هو أضعف الإيمان الذي يقدر عليه اي مواطن مصري.


اخي العزيز .. سؤالي لم يكن موجها للاخ العزيز رامي .. انما موجه لكن من يصدق اننا في حالة سلام مع اسرائيل .. و من يحاول ان يجد المبررات للنظام المصري بان فعل ما عليه .. و لم يكن في الامكان اكثر مما كان ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> عزيزتي شيماء
> كوني منطقية .. الرجل لم يدافع عن معاهدة سلام ولم يقل انه سلام عادل!
> كلنا نقر بكل ما قلتيه في انفعالك .. الرجل كل ما قاله .. ما الذي يتعين على مصر أن تفعله وفعله غيرها؟
> أنا عن نفسي أجبت على سؤاله من وجهة نظري في ردي السابق الذي أحاول ارساله من البارحة وقبل رده وأعجز.
> مصر كان يتعين عليها أن تفعل أكثر والأكثر بطرد السفير الاسرائيلي وتجريم التطبيع.
> ذلك رأيي الشخصي.
> لكنها تبقى رغم ذلك أكثر من فعل.
> والا فحدثونا وأخبرونا عن صنيع غيرها؟


اخي العزيز / رامي .. هذا ما قاله الاخ سيف الدين ..
ســؤال
ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر من البداية في ظل إلتزامها الدولي والإقليمي ببنود معاهدة السلام التي *لم يخرقها الطرف الآخر؟* 

هل حقا اسرائيل لم تخرق بنود معاهدات السلام و لذلك فهي تستحق هذا السلام ؟؟ هذا كان اهم ما لفت نظري في رد الاخ سيف الدين .. سؤال اخر هل سيحاسبنا الله يوم القيامة علي اننا امة اسلامية عربية ام كل دولة علي حده .. حقا لقد نجح اعدائنا في تفرقتنا و تشتيتنا .. فهنيئا لهم ؟؟ اكره نازيتهم و حقدهم علي العرب .. و لكني  احترم ذكائهم و تخطيطهم في تدبير الامور و تيسيرها كما يريدون .. ليتنا نتعلم منهم حتي ينصلح حالنا  ..
اما بخصوص ما كان يجب علي مصر فعله فقد ذكرته في ردي الاخير علي الاخ سيف الدين و هو ما كان يتوجب علي الدول العربية كلها فعله .. 
اخي رامي .. رجاء خاص .. ارجو تجنب الفاظ الشتيمة تجاه اي دولة عربية .. فان كنا نرفض الخطأ من بعض العرب يجب الا نصلح الخطا بخطأ مثله .. و لا تنسي ان عدونا هو اسرائيل و ليست اي دولة عربية و الا صرت كمن تمنوا نصر اسرائيل علي حزب الله و تلك كارثة تصيب العرب ..
خالص ودي  ..

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ألم أجب على هذا السؤال لتوي؟!!!
لماذا تسأليني مجدداً عن ما كان يجب على مصر فعله وقد قلت رأيي في أخر ردان؟!
هل أكتبه للمرة الثالثة؟
حسناً .. ان كان ذلك سيجعلنا متواصلين ومتفاهمين كما آمل 
كان عليها طرد السفير الاسرائيلي شر طردة وانهاء التطبيع بل وتجريمه أيضاً ومعاقبة الساعي اليه.
ثم مالك تكبري حجم الخط المستخدم في قولك "التي لم يخرقها الطرف الأخر"!
لا اله الا الله!
لماذا تشعريني أنك تتحدثي وتسمعي من محدث خيالي ما تودي سماعه؟ 
لماذا تضعي ردود على عبارات لم يتفوه بها أحد؟
لماذا تفترضي أن فينا من يدافع عن اسرائيل وعن سلامنا معها؟!
ألا لعنة الله عليها .. والى الجحيم سلامنا معها.
عبارات لا أظن أن هنالك ما هو أوضح منها كي لا نعود الى نقطة الصفر مجدداً.
هل اعترض في الموضوع كله أحدهم على قولك أن اسرائيل لم تخرق سلامها؟ .. أو هل تجرأ أحدهم وقالها من قبل افادتك؟
الجواب ببساطة .. لا لم يقل أحدهم ذلك
فيم افتراضاتك هذه اذن أختي الطيبة وعلى أي أساس؟

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشيمـــاء
					

اخي العزيز / سيف الدين ..
عفوا ان كنت انفعلت و لكن الحديث عن معاهدة السلام و السلام مع الكيان الصهيوني يرفع ضغطي .. عذرا اخي الفاضل ..
اخي الفاضل كنت منتظرة هذا الرد بدرجة كبيرة .. انا لا احملك اخي الفاضل مسئولية المعاهدة او نقضها .. و لكن لنكن واقعيين و لنفترض ان الشارع الذي تسكن به به تاجر مخدرات .. و علي اعتبار انك لا تسطيع الابلاغ عنه مثلا .. اليس من اضعف الايمان ان تستنكر فعله حتي و لو في نفسك ..
هذا ما قصدته اذا كان حكامنا حاسبهم الله وضعونا في وضع السلام مع اسرائيل و معاهدة السلام , يجب ان نعلن نحن موقفنا من رفضها و عدم الاعتراف بها حتي و ان تقيدت الجاهات الرسمية بها .. لا ادري اخي الفاضل هل تعلم اطفالك او ستعلمهم مستقبلا ان اسرائيل بيننا و بينها سلام و انها تستحق هذا السلام و انك لو وجدت منتجا مكتوب عليه " صنع في اسرائيل " استخدمه فورا لاننا في سلام معها .. هل لو كنت مدرسا او استاذ جامعة ستعلم ابنائك الطلاب ذلك .. ان مشاركتك السابقة اشعرتني انك تصدق اكذوبة السلام مع اسرائيل و تدافع عنها و هذه كارثة اكبر من كارثة السلام نفسها .. ان يعصر لنا اعدائنا خمر الخداع فنتجرعها حتي الثمالة و يضعون سيناريوهات الانبطاح فنصدقها و نعيشها و ندافع عنها .. اي عدل في الكون يقول ان اسرئيل تنشر قواتها علي الحدود و نحن لا .. اي عدل يقول ان اسرائيل تتسلح خفية و علنا و نحن لا يحق لنا التسلح لحماية انفسنا .. و هل انت راض اخي الكريم عن هذا السلام ..
و هل تعتقد اخي الفاضل ان اسرائيل فعلا لا تنقض السلام معنا  مرارا و تكرارا .. اذا كان الامر كذلك لماذا يقتل شبابنا علي حدود رفح .. لا ادري؟؟

اما بخصوص ما كان لمصر ان تفعله و لم تفعله .. و ما سأقوله الان لا اقصد به مصر فقط و لكن اي دولة لها علاقات مع اسرائيل .. كان يجب علي كل دولة عربية ان توقف  اي معاهدات سلام او تطبيع مع اسرائيل حتي تنسحب من كل الاراضي العربية المحتلة من قبلها ..
و ان لم يحدث ذلك يجب علي كل دولة عربية لديها سفارة اسرائيلية في اول يوم من الاعتداءات الاسرائلية علي اي ارض عربية ان يتم طرد السفير الاسرائيلي فورا و سحب السفير المصري .. و يجب ان يجتمع القادة العرب علي تغيير اتفاقيات السلام مع اسرائيل ببنود تراعي الطرفين و تعطي الحق للعرب بنقض المعاهدة اذا ما فعلت اسرائيل ذلك ..
و اعتقد ان ما توصلت اليه قمة الدوحة من قرار بقطع العلاقات مع اسرائيل و احتمال مناقشة نفس قرارات القمة في قمة الكويت كان احد اسباب  وقف الحرب و لكن لماذا لم يحدث هذا منذ اول يوم في الحصار  .. و هل كان القلق و التنديد و الاستنكار كافيا ام انه الانتظار حتي تحقق اسرائيل اهدافها ..ثم عقد القمم حفظا لماء الوجه امام شعوبهم  ..  اننا نعيش تمثيلية السلام مع اسرائيل و القادة الوطنيين الذين يسهرون الليل لاجل عيون شعوبهم .. و لا ادري متي النهاية لهذه التمثيلية السخيفة التي ادت بالعرب الي ما نحن فيه ..
اشكرك اخي الفاضل ..
خالص ودي ..


أختنا الفاضلة 
كنت أود أن أرد عليكي برد مطول يفرق بين ماتتحدثين عنه وما أتحدث أنا عنه ومايتحدث عنه الموضوع ولأبريء نفسي من تلك الإتهامات التي تصرين ( تحت وطأة إنفعالك الذي أعذرك عليه ) أن توجهيها لي بصفني الشريك الرئيسي في كتابة بنود معاهدة السلام وأحد الموقعين عليها والراعي الرسمي لها ! 
للأسف ضيق وقتي الشديد وإنشغالي لايسمح بذلك  كما لايسمح لي أيضاً بالتحدث بمثل هذا الشكل  كما أشكرك على إجابتك أخيراً على سؤالي .
فقط أحب أن أذكرك بأن دور مصر - التي وقعت معاهدة  سلام في وقت ما - أكبر بكثير من تلك الأدوار الإستعراضية السينمائية التي نراها الآن - وكان هذا سبب الإشارة إلى معاهدة السلام - أنه بالرغم منها فإن هذا الدور لم يتأثر بل يزداد فاعلية ( علناً وسراً) بينما هناك من لديه المبررات المقبولة جداً بدون التقيد والتكبل بأي معاهدات أو إتفاقيات لإعلان الحرب وبالرغم من هذا يكتفي بمهاجمة مصر - أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة قد وضحت  .






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشيمـــاء
					

اخي العزيز .. سؤالي لم يكن موجها للاخ العزيز رامي .. انما موجه لكن من يصدق اننا في حالة سلام مع اسرائيل .. و من يحاول ان يجد المبررات للنظام المصري بان فعل ما عليه .. و لم يكن في الامكان اكثر مما كان ..خالص ودي ..


أختنا الفاضلة 
أنا لم أصدق في أي وقت أننا في حالة سلام مع إسرائيل  ورجاء ثم رجاء ثم رجاء أن تكفي عن تلك الإتهامات الغير مبررة وهذا النوع من الردود ، ورجاء يزيد عن ماقبله أن تدققي قليلاً في الردود وأرجو ألا تبني رغبتك في التعبير عن مدى وطنيتك  بإتهام غيرك بعدم الوطنية أو فهمها بشكل خاطيء .






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشيمـــاء
					

اخي العزيز / رامي .. هذا ما قاله الاخ سيف الدين ..
ســؤال
ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر من البداية في ظل إلتزامها الدولي والإقليمي ببنود معاهدة السلام التي لم يخرقها الطرف الآخر؟ 

هل حقا اسرائيل لم تخرق بنود معاهدات السلام و لذلك فهي تستحق هذا السلام ؟؟ هذا كان اهم ما لفت نظري في رد الاخ سيف الدين .. 
اما بخصوص ما كان يجب علي مصر فعله فقد ذكرته في ردي الاخير علي الاخ سيف الدين و هو ما كان يتوجب علي الدول العربية كلها فعله ..


لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله
كنت أتمنى أن تتسع بصيرتك لتلتفت إلى مغزى السؤال .
سأقتبس لكي أختنا الفاضلة بعض مما كتبته في موضوع آخر وفي وقت سابق لهذا الموضوع حتى أبريء نفسي من اتهاماتك الباطلة واسئلتك الموجهة لي وسأحدد لكي بعض الجمل والكلمات بالخط الكبير فلعلها تلفت انتباهك هي أيضاً .





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

هل الوقت مناسب الآن لتشن مصر حرب على العدو الإسرائيلي ؟ ومَن سيمول تلك الحرب بالسلاح والعتاد والتعويضات ؟ ومَ سيحافظ على إستمراريتها ؟ ومَن سيشارك فيها ؟ وهل ستتبرع محطات البث التليفزيوني الفضائية بجزء من أرباحها الهائلة للهلال الأحمر ؟ وما هي النتائج المتوقعة لتلك الحرب ؟
ماهي نتائج الحروب السابقة التى خاضتها مصر ضد العدو الإسرائيلي ؟ 
سوريا لم توقع معاهدة سلام مع العدو الإسرائيلي ( ولو أنها تسعى لهذا الآن و اليهود يعرقلون المسيرة )  ولم تسترد شبر واحد من الجولان المحتلة منذ عام 1967 فمتى ستستردها ؟ ولماذا لم تشن سوريا منذ أكثر من 35 عاماً حرباً ضد العدو الإسرائيلي أو تحاول إسترداد الجولان بالقوة المسلحة ؟ وماهي نتائج أي حرب تخوضها سوريا ضد إسرائيل ؟
أخيراً لماذا لم ينطلق صاروخ واحد من إيران في إتجاه الأراضي التي اغتصبها اليهود وأقامو عليها دولة إسرائيل  بالرغم أن حالة العداء والتهديد مُعلنة بين الجانبين ولن تحتاج إيران لمبررات لفعل ذلك ؟
أتمنى أن تنجح الجهود الدبلوماسية سريعاً في الضغط على العدو الإسرائيلي والولايات المتحدة لإيقاف هذا العدوان اليهودي الغاشم على قطاع غزة وأن يأتي اليوم الذي يُقدم فيه هؤلاء المجرمون للمحكمة الدولية لمجرمي الحرب وأن تبقى غزة وطن للفلسطينيين .


ويمكن الإطلاع على الموضوع  هنا 
أخيراً أعتذر لكي بشدة أختنا الفاضلة أنني وجهت إليكي أسئلة في هذا الموضوع كنت أتمنى أن تكون بداية جيدة للنقاش بموضوعية  .
اللهم هيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا وجنبنا الفتن ماظهر منها وما بطن ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> [b]*
> 
> للأسف ضيق وقتي الشديد وإنشغالي لايسمح بذلك  كما لايسمح لي أيضاً بالتحدث بمثل هذا الشكل  كما أشكرك على إجابتك أخيراً على سؤالي .
> *


اسفة جدا ان رد حضرتك علي مشاركتي اخد من وقت حضرتك .. و اكيد انا لم اقصد ذلك انا فقط رددت علي سؤالك لي ؟؟  و لا ادري اي شكل تتحدث عنه ؟؟ .. علي اي حال انا لا انتظر اجابة حتي لا اضيع وقت حضرتك ..
شئ جميل ان نصل لان يتعازم العرب فيما بينهم من يحارب و من لا يحارب و من ظروفه تسمح و من ظروفه لا تسمح .. عموما دة مش غريب اذا كانت سيوف العرب موجهة لرقاب بعضهم البعض .. و الا ما كما وصلنا لما وصلنا اليه .. و كتر خيرهم اهو برده بيتيحوا لاسرائيل الفرصة تعمل اللي هي عاوزاه فينا..
و يبدو ان مفهوم الجهاد من وجهة نظر القرآن و السنة كما تعلمناه و الذي دفع صلاح الدين لتحرير الاقصي و استعادة كرامة المسلمين تغير و انا لا ادري .. عفوا فيبدوا انني لازلت دقة قديمة و عايشة في زمن صلاح الدين   .. و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> ألم أجب على هذا السؤال لتوي؟!!!
> لماذا تسأليني مجدداً عن ما كان يجب على مصر فعله وقد قلت رأيي في أخر ردان؟!
> هل أكتبه للمرة الثالثة؟
> حسناً .. ان كان ذلك سيجعلنا متواصلين ومتفاهمين كما آمل 
> كان عليها طرد السفير الاسرائيلي شر طردة وانهاء التطبيع بل وتجريمه أيضاً ومعاقبة الساعي اليه.
> ثم مالك تكبري حجم الخط المستخدم في قولك "التي لم يخرقها الطرف الأخر"!
> لا اله الا الله!
> لماذا تشعريني أنك تتحدثي وتسمعي من محدث خيالي ما تودي سماعه؟ 
> لماذا تضعي ردود على عبارات لم يتفوه بها أحد؟
> ...


لا ادري من منا لا يقرأ المشاركات ..
اما السؤال الذي اقتبسته في المشاركة التي تشير اليه هو اقتباس من مشاركة الاخ سيف الدين ( اي انه كلام الاخ سيف الدين ) .. يعني لم اقل انه كلامك .. 




> [b]
> 
> *ســؤال
> ماهي تلك المواقف التي كان يجب أن تتخذها مصر  من البداية في ظل إلتزامها الدولي والإقليمي ببنود معاهدة السلام التي لم يخرقها الطرف الآخر  ؟
> 
> *


و انا لم اسالك انا فقط اوضح وجهة نظري .. و عذرا لانك كتبته للمرة الثالثة و لكنك لو كنت قرات المشاركة بتمعن لم تكن بحاجة لكتابته مرة اخري .. اعتذر اخي الكريم علي خطأ لم اخطأه ..
كان لي ملاحظات عن وجهة نظرك بخصوص حماس و المقاومة و لكني آثرت ان احتفظ بها لنفسي .. و كفى فواضح ان الحوار غير مجدي لان كل منا يتحدث في اتجاه ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## كلنا غزة

[QUOTE=ابن رشد المصري;1168884]حقاً أضحكتك؟
جيد .. يسعدني أني أدخلت البهجة اليك.

اضحكتني وما زلت مصرا على ان تضحكني 

في البدايه ساصدقك القول واقول لك انني كنت انتقص معظم ما قلت ولكني لست مؤمنة به 



ألا يخجلك كفلسطينية أنه لم يسقط لمصر صريعاً ضابط واحد من ضباط حدودها منذ حرب 1973 بيد الصهاينة وسقط الأن على أيدي فلسطينية؟ 

ومن هذا الذي سقط صريعا على ايدي الفلسطينيين ارجو ان لا تاتي الان وتقول لي ان من قتلوا في العريش اثناء حرب غزة قتلوا ايضا على ايدي الفلسطينيين وانكم تريدون الدية عنهم اتقي الله يا اخي سقط شهداء مصريين في العريش ولم نسمع اي تعليق من حكومتكم بصدد هذا الامر [/COLOR]

مصر عبد الناصر ومصر السادات ومصر مبارك .. ثلاثتهم ورغم أي اختلاف لنا مع ثلاثتهم .. أقولها بملء فاه لم تقدم دولة أو دويلة واحدة ما قدمته تلك البلد في أي عهد من عهود أولئك الثلاثة لفلسطين وقضية فلسطين .. اتقوا الله فيها وخافوه!
مصر خاضت لأجل هذه القضية أربع حروب خسرت فيها من أبنائا أكثر مما خسر الفلسطينيون أنفسهم خلال ستين عام .. خسرت أرضاً تعادل ثلاثة أمثال مساحة فلسطين التاريخية واستعادتها حرباً وسلماً. 
آلأن قطر أدخلت معوناتها عن طريق مطار بن جوريون صارت مشكورة ونتسائل ماذا فعلت مصر في مقابل ذلك؟

[COLOR="darkslategray"]اتعجب لماذا تصر ان تضحكني واطلب منك راجية ان تتوقف عن تكرار هذه الجمل البائسه التي لا تفيد بشئ وكانك بها تريد ان تقنع نفسك لا ان تقنعني . كلامك هذا يذكرني بحادثة حصلت لي في سنتي الجامعيه الاولى عندما حدثت انتخابات مجلس الطلبه وجاء احد من الشبيبه اي فتح يستقطبني ويريد مني ان اضم صوتي لحركته حيث قال لي طوال هذه السنه من رايت يساعد الطلاب ويحافظ على حقوقهم ويقوم بالنشاطات لهم اليس الشبيبه اما الكتله الاسلاميه اي حماس فلم تفعل لكم شي اما ردي له فكان انك لم تفعل لي شيئا ولا تاتني الان وتعايرني بما فعلت وانت ان فعلت لم تفعل الا انه واجب عليك لانها مهام وواجبات مجلس الطلبه بغض النظر عمن يرأسه وهذا بالضبط جوابي لك فانت لم تفعل لي شيئا وان فعلت فهذا واجبك مثلك مثل اي عربي  تسري في عروقه دماء عربيه فقضيتنا قضيتكم وكرامتنا كرامتكم ونحن نقاوم لنرد الكرامه التي اضاعتها الدبلوماسيات الفاشله ومعاهدات السلام المضلله 

اما بالنسبه لامجاد مصر وتاريخها النضالي العريق فانا والله لا انكره كما لا ينكره اجدادي وابائي وما زالوا حتى هذا اليوم يطلبون الرحمة على عبد الناصر ويتحسرون عليه ولكننا لا نعيش ايامه ثم لا تقل لي ان مصر خاضت اربع حروب من اجلنا فقط اليست مصر كانت بهذه الحروب تريد حريتها وسيادتها واستقلالها ولكن ربما حصل اللبس وسوء التفاهم عندك لان هذه الحروب حدثت مع عدو يعيش وطننا وان كان ما تقوله صحيحا لماذا مازال الاحتلال في وطننا لماذا ما زلنا نعاني من وحشيته نحن لم نعد نعيش ايام عبدالناصر نحن نعيش ايام مبارك فحدثني وقل لي ماذا فعل مبارك غير معاهدات السلام الفاشله لا تقول لي عن امجاد مصر التاريخية فنحن لسنا في حصة التاريخ ولسنا في حصة اللغة العربيه نكتب انشاء عن بلادي  فعش الواقع وكف عن الحنين الى الماضي 



وتقولي لي لماذا أغلقت المعبر؟
كيف يعالج الجرحى والمصابون الأن في مستشفيات رفح والعريش والاسماعيلية والقاهرة ان كان المعبر مغلق؟
هل طاروا؟
كيف وصلت حالات فلسطينية تعالج حالياً في السعودية وليبيا وتركيا و بعض البلدان الأوربية؟ 
هل حملتهم ملائكة مجنحة من غزة اليهم أم خرجوا من مطارات القاهرة والعريش؟ 
كيف وصل أولئك الجرحى ان كانت مصر تغلق المعبر وتوقف سيارات الاسعاف خارجه يا ظلمة؟
كيف دخلت معونات الهلال الأحمر ومعونات ليبيا والسعودية والكويت وبعض المعونات القطرية الى فلسطين ان كان المعبر مغلق؟

انتم كمثل الذي كذب على الناس كذبه وصدقها واول من صدقها مبارك نفسه بالله عليك ان كان المعبر كما تقول مفتوحا وانك تشرف شخصيا على دخول المعونات وخروج المرضى والجرحى اذن لماذا حدثت كل هذه البلبه بخصوص المعبر والا كانت هذه الخلافات حرب اعلاميه اختلقتها الجزيرة وكل ما رايناه على المحطات الاخباريه افتراء ودبلجة ومونتاج فني محترف لا ويكملها مبارك في القمه عندما يقول انا امرت بفتح المعبر منذ اليوم الاول ولكنه نسي عندما قال في العشر الايام الاولى للعدوان نحن لن ولم نفتح معبر رفح وان كنت لا تصدقني ارجع للارشيف الاخباري تسالني كيف دخلت المعونات واقول لك لقد فتح المعبر تحت الضغوطات الشعبيه قبل السياسيه لساعات محدودة جدا ولكن ايضا تحت صعوبات كبيرة 
..
 هل ستكذبيني أنتِ وتكذبي ما أفعله ويفعله زملائي وأصدقائي من فرشتك ومتكئك ومجلسك الذي أجزم أنه يبعد عن فلسطين التي تتحدثي عنها أميالاً وأميال؟

ساقولها للمرة الاخيرة لا اسمح لك ابدا ان تشكك في وطنيتي وفلسطينيتي انا فلسطينيه اعيش داخل حدودها اعيش واقعها واعرف ما لا تعرفه 


حسن نصر الله الذي اكتفى بخطبتين أم الشاب بشار الذي فعل مثله أم صاحب قطر وقد ظل لمدة 20 يوم يطالب بعقد قمة عربية ولما فشل عقد مؤتمر الدوحة بحضور ايراني؟

فعلا لقد امضى 20 يوما يطالب بحدوث قمه ولكن شكرا لحكومتكم التي بذلت جهدا كبيرا في عرقله هذه القمه 

القاهرة يا ظلمة كانت يومياً تستقبل زائر جديد منذ اندلاع العدوان .. كانت صاحبة مبادرة عرضتها على الجميع .. تشاورت مع حماس واسرائيل وأمريكا بخصوصها .. كانت خلية نحل لا تهدأ .. ترسل رسائلها وتخاطب العالم كله مطالبة بايقاف العدوان الاسرائيلي في وقت كان عرب الحناجر فيه يخوضوا معاركهم الكلامية التي لا تنتهي أمام أغنام تتراص بغباء مجحف معجبة بالبلاغة وحسن البيان وكفى.

ادعو ان يجازيها الله على الجهود التي بذلتها الحكومة المصريه لوقف العدوان لدرجة انها ذهبت في زياره طارئه الى السعوديه قبل قمة الدوحة بيوم ليؤكد على السعوديه قرارهما برفض حضور قمة الدوحة وشاركهما الرئيس السابق ابو مازن الوقاحة ورفض حضور قمه عقدت اساسا من اجل قضية بلاده 



المشكلة أن الاعلام بوحيه وسحره عليكم أختزل القضية الفلسطينية في معابر وتم اختزال المعابر في معبر رفح وتم اختزال معبر رفح في الدور المصري والتشكيك فيه! 
حسن نصر الله الجعجاع كل ما فعله أنه خطب خطباً عصماء .. ياليته ضرب صاروخ واحد لأقدر مهاجمته لغيره فأستشهد بنضاله وأقارنه بغيره عن احترام واعتراف .. أبداً كيف يحدث ذلك؟
سرعان ما نفى المغوار لاسرائيل صلته بضرب الصواريخ التي ضربت من لبنان!
مشكلتنا الحقيقية هي أنه لازال في بلادنا سذج كثيرين لم يتعلموا بعد ولازالوا يقعوا فرائس 

ويا ليت المبادرة المصريه كانت صادقة النوايا يا اخي لقد هددت وفود حماس التي ذهبت الى مصر اما استمرار العدوان والابادة واما الاستسلام وتاتي وتقول من مارس الضغوطات فعلا مارست الضغوطات واهتمت بوقف العدوان منذ اليوم الاول لدرجة انها عقدت اجتماع الخونه والمتواطئين معها في قمه عاجله في شرم الشيخ لحفظ دماء وجوههم السوداء واولهم ابو مازن الذي تحجج بانه لا يملك تصريحا لحضور قمة الدوحة وكان الذي منع عنه التصريح منحه اياه لانها قمة مصرية الله يحرق ابومازن 




أكثر من ألف قتيل وأكثر من خمسة آلاف جريح ويتحدثوا عن نصرهم المجانين .. أي سلطة تلك التي ترمي بشعبها الى التهلكة وتتسبب في ابادته ثم تتحدث عن انتصارها .. أي جنون وجنوح وشذوذ فكري هذا؟
والله ان مكانهم الوحيد هو مستشفى الأمراض العقلية!!! 

مع احترامي لكن حقاً لا أجد الا القول بأن قولك ذلك لا يخرج الا عن مجانين!

نعم  ولكن ومع التاكيد على احترامك فان كان كلامنا يخرج عن جنون فهو اهون من كلامك الذي لا يخرج حتى من الجهلاء  تلومون المقاومه الذي تم الافتراء على قاداتها بانهم اختبئوا منذ اليوم الاول للعدوان في فنادق ولكن قل لي انت متى عفي المدنيون من الحرب فما زلت اذكر بور سعيد والاسماعيليه والركام والشهداء المدنيين وان كان لا يحق للمقاومة بعد كل هؤلاء الجرحى والشهداء والدمار ان تقول انها انتصرت فانتصاراتكم في حروبكم الاربعه كانت كذبا وتاريخا زائفا  ثم قل لي  اين يذهب المقاومون ليحاربوا ام انهم نسيوا ان يعملوا اتفاقا مع اسرائيل او يبعثوا بريدا الكترونيا يخبرونها بمكان اللقاء مؤكدين ان يكون في مكان خاص بعيد عن العامة والمدنيين  اين يذهب المقاومون هذه ليست حربا تبدا بميارزة وباتفاق هذا عدوان وان كان المقاومون مختبئون فكيف اغتيل نزار ريان وسعيد صيام والا ربما تم اغتيالهم في شققهم في مصيف نهاريا ::007:: 

لم تضيفي لي معلومة جديدة.
أعلم أن توجان معارضة وأعلم أنها نائبة برلمانية وأعلم أن الحكومة الأردنية تضايقها.
لكن ذلك كله عندي سواء ولا يعنيني .. لأن من يرفع بلد بتاريخ دولة كدولة قطر الى منزلة مثل هذه المنزلة لابد وأن يكن واحد من اثنان اما أحمق واما منافق.
هي اما جاهلة حمقاء وأستغرب أن تكن كاتبة ونائبة وفي الوقت ذاته جاهلة واما أن تكن منافقة.

ما هذه السذاجة؟
هل تعني رؤيتك اياها على المنار الشيعية أني أزعم رؤيتها، وأنها لم تظهر على الجزيرة القطرية؟!!! 
هل أطلعتك على تعاقدها الحصري كما هو تعاقد نجوم الكاسيت والاسطوانات مع المنار الشيعية؟
هل نتحدث عن نجمة لفضائية اخبارية معينة كما هو حال نجوم روتانا وميلودي؟  :O O: 

لا تعليق 

أبشري .. قد ارتقى الى مراتبكم البعض.
الحريات في مصر ولبنان جيدة نسبياً .. لو دخلتي على مواقع يوتيوب لوجدتي آلاف من ملفات الفيديو رفعها مصريين تسب رئيسهم أو تسخر منه .. ولو سرتي في الشوارع لوجدتي المواطن العادي يسخر من حاكمه وحكومته علناً في المواصلة العامة وربما تكن سخريته من الحاكم من باب الدردشة مع أمين الشرطة أو عسكري المرور!
تلك الصور أزعم أنها لا توجد في أي بلد عربي أخر باستثناء هذان البلدان .. ربما الأمور فيها بعض النسبية في تونس والجزائر.

هؤلاء يا اخي لم يرتقوا الى مراتبنا بل هؤلاء ادركوا حقيقة ما يحدث ملوا المجاملات والتملق ويعيش الريس والله يخلينا الريس  

اما بالنسبة للجزيرة الانجليزيه فقد دخلت موقعها ولم اقرا شيئا مما قلته

----------


## كلنا غزة

برأيك لماذا لا يقدم الضيف المصري دوماً على انه مصري ويكتفى بالقول انه خبير أو كاتب أو أستاذ جامعة عربي؟ .. هل هي دوماً صدف؟



نسيت فقط ان ارد على كلامك المزعوم هذا فهذا كلام غير صحيح وهذا امر تفعله مع جميع ضيوفها العرب فطوال فترة العدوان على غزة استضافت الجزيرة المفكر الفلسطيني عزمي بشارة ولم اسمعها ابدا تقدمه او تنهي اللقاء معه بان تقول معنا او كان معنا المفكر الفلسطيني عزمي بشارة وان كانت الجزيرة تتعمد تجنب ذكر الجنسيه للمفكرين المصريين لكرهها لمصر لا اعتقد انها ستستضيفهم الا اذا كنت تريد ان تذكر جنسيه المفكر المصرية لتعطيه اهميه ووسام شرف له او سبب كاف يجبر المشاهدين على استماعه 

قل كلاما معقولا : :Fear2:

----------


## بنت عراقيه

ماسمعتوا بالمثل اللي يقول..

قل خيراً أو أصمت..

عطوني سبب مقنع لهاي الموضوع..وإختياركم لهااي الدوله الصغيره..

ولا لأنكم مالكيتوا مواضيع تضيفوها لمنتداكم..

ماله داعي التفرقه بين الشعووب ياصاحب الموضووع..

كوول كلام موزووون مره ثانيه..

لأنه هم إنت ماترضى عن أحد يحكي ع بلادك..

والكلام هاي ماينزعل منه

----------


## M!sS Roro

اولا هابدا بالترجمه .. لبعض الكلمات التي قالتها بنت الرافدين 

كول كلام = قول كلام

مالكيتو = مالقيتو 

هاي = ده .. 

 :2: 

 نجي بقى للجد .. 

ولكن يا ابن رشد .. انته هنا كانك تضع مبررات لعلاقات مصر مع اسرائيل يعني كانك بتقول ..

مش بس احنا بصوووو على قطر .. والانسان يجب ان يترفع عن الصغائر ولا ينظر لمن اقل منه .. 

وشكرا لك .. 

 :f:

----------


## فتى مصر

> سألتها المذيعة وبراءة الأطفال في عينيها .. ومن المرشح لقيادة الدول العربية ان كانت مصر بهذا الشكل؟
> تنهدت توجان فيصل وقالت:
> قطر!!


احلى نكته سمعتها فى 2009 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.

شكرا يا ابن رشد وقادم ان شاء الله مره تانية علشان ارد

----------


## فتى مصر

> اولا هابدا بالترجمه .. لبعض الكلمات التي قالتها بنت الرافدين 
> 
> كول كلام = قول كلام
> 
> مالكيتو = مالقيتو 
> 
> هاي = ده .. 
> 
> 
> ...


طيب وبخصوص الكويت الى بتدفع اجور القوات الامريكة فى الكويت ايه النظام ؟!!!!!!!!! .. 
القوات الامريكة الى ضربت العراق مكنتش من عندكم برضه ولا ايه ؟!!!! 
خلوا الطابق مستور ....

----------


## M!sS Roro

لا مش مستور ولا حاجه .. 

انا كويتيه وافتخر وراضيه بسياسة بلدي الكويت .. 

اانا مش قصدي اتريق على مصر ولا بادافع عن قطر لانهم عار على الخليج .. 
 وبشويش يا فتى مصر ..  :2: 

مش عايزين ندخل بمواضيع تانيه .. واحنا مش بندفع لامريكا علشان تضرب العراق ايه الكلام الجديد ده .. 

الطابق مكشوف على اخره ومافيش حاجه مستخبيه ..  :2:   :f:

----------


## فتى مصر

> لا مش مستور ولا حاجه .. 
> 
> انا كويتيه وافتخر وراضيه بسياسة بلدي الكويت .. 
> 
> اانا مش قصدي اتريق على مصر ولا بادافع عن قطر لانهم عار على الخليج .. 
>  وبشويش يا فتى مصر .. 
> 
> مش عايزين ندخل بمواضيع تانيه .. واحنا مش بندفع لامريكا علشان تضرب العراق ايه الكلام الجديد ده .. 
> 
> الطابق مكشوف على اخره ومافيش حاجه مستخبيه ..



افتخارك ببلدك دا شئ مفهوم .. رغم انك لم تردى على سؤالى الم تضرب العراق فى الحرب الاخير من ارضكم ؟ ام تستعينوا بامريكا سابقا فى ضرب العراق فى حرب الكويت فى عام 90 ..الا تقومون بدفع رواتب القوات الامريكة التى تتمركز فى الكويت ... الستم السبب المباشر فيما يحدث فى العراق هذه الايام ... 
اما بخصوص انك مش بتتريقى على مصر دا شئ معروف محدش يقدر يتريق على مصر طول ما انا موجود ... الى انا عاوز اقوله قبل ما تنتقدوا سياسة مصر وتقولوا مره جدار ومره معاهدة سلام ومره قطر والجزيرة بصوا لنفسكم الاول ... احنا عمرنا ما وضعنا قوات لضرب دولة عربية من على ارضنا نهائيا .... ومعندناش قوات امريكة فى بلانا اصل احنا دولة مستقلة ..

----------


## M!sS Roro

فتى مصر .. 

 :: 

بص على فكره انا لو عايزه ارد كنت رديت وعادي .. 

بس تعبت من الحوارات دي الي لا هاتودي ولا هاتجيب .. وبص على مشاركاتي وهاتقرا كلام كتير ..  :2: 

وانا لو عايزه اتكلم عن مصر ولا غير مصر ماحدش يقدر يمنعني واتكلم بمزاجي وانته موجود كمان ..  ::$: 

بس مش عايزه ندخل بحاجات مافيش منها فايده .. 

بس برضه بشويش على نفسك .. ورحم الكيبورد  ::

----------


## فتى مصر

> وانا لو عايزه اتكلم عن مصر ولا غير مصر ماحدش يقدر يمنعني واتكلم بمزاجي وانته موجود كمان


لا متقدريش تتكلمى على مصر نص كلمة وانا موجود لانك مش هتقدرى تسدى دا من الاخر .. وخدى بالك انك فى منتدى مصرى انتى الى جايا لحد عندنا  :Fear2: 




> بص على فكره انا لو عايزه ارد كنت رديت وعادي ..


متقدريش تردى لان انتى معندكيش رد ومعندكوش مساحة رأى ولا حرية زى عندنا هنا احنا هنا بنتكلم عن اى شئ اتحدى انك تقدرى تتكلمى لا فى بلدك ولا فى اى منتدى اصل احنا عندنا دمقراطية  :hey: انما انتم  :Biggrin: 





> بس برضه بشويش على نفسك .. ورحم الكيبورد


كويس انك بتتكلمى مصرى ودا طبيعى لان لغتنا مفهومة لكل الناس مش زى ناس  :Biggrin: 

كلمة رحم = ارحم مثلا ولا دى بلغة بلاد الصحراء  :Boff: 
اشحالك ايش لونك انا لونى احمر وابيض واسود بلون علم مصر  :;):  ايش لونك انتى هههههههههههه.

وقف الخلق ينظرون جميعا كيف ابنى قواعد المجد وحدى ... 


اخواننا العرب ساعتها كانوا بيحلبوا الماعز ..ههههههه

----------


## M!sS Roro

لوني احمر برضه ..  ::$:  .. 






> لا متقدريش تتكلمى على مصر نص كلمة وانا موجود لانك مش هتقدرى تسدى دا من الاخر .. وخدى بالك انك فى منتدى مصرى انتى الى جايا لحد عندنا


لا اقدر وتكلمت من قبل وقلتلك روح بص على مشاركاتي وانته هاتقرا .. بس الكلام معاك مامنوش فايده ..( صح مامنوش ولا مامنه فايده ) ..  ::$:  .. 





> كويس انك بتتكلمى مصرى ودا طبيعى لان لغتنا مفهومة لكل الناس مش زى ناس


على فكره .. لهجتنا مفهومه .. بس المشكله في الاعلام المصري >> ودخلنا بموضوع جديد .. 

الاعلام المصري عندكم مش بيخرج لبرا ولا بيجيب  برامج او افلام ومسلسلات لدول تانيه .. 

ثانيا .. احنا الاعلام عندنا بجيب كل حاجه .. يعني انا باعرف اتكلم سوري ولبناني وجميع لهجات دول الخليج .. ,, وده مش عيب بالعكس ثقافه ,, 

ثالثه .. بحكم ان الجاليه المصريه عندنا ماشاءالله كتير اوي اوي ومن خلال احتكاكنا بيهم عرفنا اللهجه بتاعتكم ..  ::$: 





> بلغة بلاد الصحراء


فديت بلاد الصحراء ..  :2:  .. واهل الصحراء وشعب الصحراء .. 





> متقدريش تردى لان انتى معندكيش رد ومعندكوش مساحة رأى ولا حرية زى عندنا هنا احنا هنا بنتكلم عن اى شئ اتحدى انك تقدرى تتكلمى لا فى بلدك ولا فى اى منتدى اصل احنا عندنا دمقراطية انما انتم


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتني وانا مش عايزه اضحك .. 

الديمقراطيه الي بتتكلم عنها احنا الي صنعناها .. ودخل النت وقرا عن ديمقراطية الكويت .. ومن اسابيع تم استجواب رئيس الوزراء ..  ::$:  ..

وعلى فكره ولا دوله عربيه زي ديمقراطيتنا .. ودخل النت وقرا وهاتفهم اكتر .. 





> اخواننا العرب ساعتها كانوا بيحلبوا الماعز ..ههههههه


على فكره هذا مو عيب ولا حرام .. 

ومعلومه لك .. احنا كنا فعلا بنحلب الماعز وبنرعي الغنم(مهنة الرسول) وكنا بنتجول بصحراء الخليج وجدي كان بيتشغل في الاردن في زمن الفقر وشارك بالحرب ضد اسرائيل امممم .. بس لكل زمان تاريخه الخاص به .. يوم لك ويوم عليك .. .. والانسان لا ينكر اصله تاريخه .. ودلوقتي احنا الحمدالله الكل بيحسدنا على عيشتنا .. وده مش غرور والله بس كلامك بيخليني اقول كدا .. 








> اخواننا العرب ساعتها كانوا بيحلبوا الماعز ..ههههههه


بقو اخواتك ..مش انته فرعوني وبس .. ومش منتمي للعرب .. 

بس على فكره تعجبني طريقة كلامك وحوارك لاني عرفت عقليتك الفذه  :2:

----------


## فتى مصر

> لا اقدر وتكلمت من قبل وقلتلك روح بص على مشاركاتي وانته هاتقرا ..


على اساس انى فاضى ليك .هههههههههه ..






> ولا مامنه فايده


انجليزى دا يا مرسى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ه.






> على فكره .. لهجتنا مفهومه .. بس المشكله في الاعلام المصري >> ودخلنا بموضوع جديد ..
> 
> الاعلام المصري عندكم مش بيخرج لبرا ولا بيجيب برامج او افلام ومسلسلات لدول تانيه ..


طبعا دا الى ناقص كمان اننا كمان نجيب مسلسلات خليجية اما والله نكته ههههههههههههههههههههه .. 




> بحكم ان الجاليه المصريه عندنا ماشاءالله كتير اوي اوي ومن خلال احتكاكنا بيهم عرفنا اللهجه بتاعتكم ..


الجالية دى الى علمتكم الألف من كوز الدره .... مش هتفهميها دى مصرية خالصة هههههههههههههههههههههههههه.





> فديت بلاد الصحراء .


ودا ايه دا كمان ....اسبانى دا يا مرسى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.






> لديمقراطيه الي بتتكلم عنها احنا الي صنعناها .. ودخل النت وقرا عن ديمقراطية الكويت .. ومن اسابيع تم استجواب رئيس الوزراء ..  ..
> 
> وعلى فكره ولا دوله عربيه زي ديمقراطيتنا .. ودخل النت وقرا وهاتفهم اكتر ..



ورب الكعبة انتى الى موتنى من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه. دا انتم على  كلام صدام فاكراه كنتم محافظة عراقية هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.






> بقو اخواتك ..مش انته فرعوني وبس .. ومش منتمي للعرب ..


بعد كل دا طلعتى مش بتفهمى مصرى ... دى تريقة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه..






> بس على فكره تعجبني طريقة كلامك وحوارك لاني عرفت عقليتك الفذه


وانتى برضة طريقتك بتعجبنى جدا او بالادق بتسلنى لانك مضحكة الى ابعد الحدود ...

----------


## M!sS Roro

الحمدالله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاه به وفضلنا على كثيرا من خلقه تفضيلا ؛

فعلا لكل مقام مقال ؛ 

تشرفنا يا اخ فتى مصر ؛؛
وكل سنه وانته طيب ؛؛

----------


## M!sS Roro

الحمدالله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاه به وفضلنا على كثيرا من خلقه تفضيلا ؛

فعلا لكل مقام مقال ؛ 

تشرفنا يا اخ فتى مصر ؛؛
وكل سنه وانته طيب ؛؛

----------


## فتى مصر

> الحمدالله الذي عافانا مما ابتلاه به وفضلنا على كثيرا من خلقه تفضيلا ؛
> 
> فعلا لكل مقام مقال ؛ 
> 
> تشرفنا يا اخ فتى مصر ؛؛
> وكل سنه وانته طيب ؛؛


وإذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص فهي الشهادة لي بأني كامل... 

تشرفنا يا اخت M!sS Roro

وكل سنه وانتى طيبة... 
طلع دمك خفيف يا بنت الصحراء...

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كل ده كتبتوه وأنا غايب؟
والسبب ايه؟!
بنت من العراق بمشاركة واحدة دخلت وكتبت رد رفعت بيه الموضوع من غير متفهم سبب الموضوع ووقته كان ايه؟
فتى مصر .. ايه اللي انت عملته ده؟!
كأنك بتتحايل عليها علشان تشتم مصر أو تتجنى عليها باللفظ اللي محدش فينا هيقبله!
الكلام والنقاش حبيبي ميكنش كده؟ .. انت بالشكل ده عمرك مهتغير قناعة انت شايف انها غلط عندها .. بالعكس هتورثها العناد ويمكن الكراهية!
لي عودة للرد على الأخت العراقية والأخت ميس رورو

----------


## فتى مصر

> فتى مصر .. ايه اللي انت عملته ده؟!
> كأنك بتتحايل عليها علشان تشتم مصر أو تتجنى عليها باللفظ اللي محدش فينا هيقبله!
> الكلام والنقاش حبيبي ميكنش كده؟ .. انت بالشكل ده عمرك مهتغير قناعة انت شايف انها غلط عندها .. بالعكس هتورثها العناد ويمكن الكراهية!


انت شايف كدا خلاص العتب على النظر ....

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

العتب على النظر؟
أشكرك يا سيدي .. المرة الجاية ابقى اشتمني أنا كمان!
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## فتى مصر

> العتب على النظر؟
> أشكرك يا سيدي .. المرة الجاية ابقى اشتمني أنا كمان!
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


رامى دا انت من القاهرة العتب عن النظر يا حبيبى معناها ان مفهتش ردى كويس ... 

اشتمك انت كمان على اساس انى شتمت حد تانى قبل كدا ؟

----------

